# Brotall!!!! La mujer de Santi Millan cornuda consentida.



## Patatas bravas (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (20 Jun 2022)

*Encima se atreve a insultar a los catolicos...  *


----------



## jolu (20 Jun 2022)

Pues la respuesta de la mujer me parece muy buena. No dice nada que no sea cierto.

La libertad de las personas está por encima de simbolismos ante un cura, un alcalde o un juez.
Esta señora separa el sexo del amor y formar una familia, y es como debe ser.


----------



## Knight who says ni (20 Jun 2022)

Igual es un burdo truco para que no defenestren a su marido los moralistas y poder contener daños. Supongo que todos viven total o parcialmente de sus ingresos.

O igual es sentido, no sé.


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Jun 2022)

Basura de gente y de relaciones.

Se traga los cuernos porque le conviene y de paso se hace la moderna, pero si realmente le da igual que la corneen, esa relación es una mierda.


----------



## sepultada en guano (20 Jun 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Igual es un burdo truco para que no defenestren a su marido los moralistas y poder contener daños. Supongo que todos viven total o parcialmente de sus ingresos.
> 
> O igual es sentido, no sé.



Todo esto suena a truco, a algo filtrado deliberadamente, pero para que hablen de este fulano y que no caiga en el olvido.
Demasiado actuado todo.


----------



## DonCrisis (20 Jun 2022)

Yo ni me he bautizado pero no sé por qué cojones tiene que meter el catolicismo ahí


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (20 Jun 2022)

Mujer dice... 
Cristina Almeida es más femenina que esa "mujer".


----------



## Kenpos (20 Jun 2022)

Sarna con gusto no pica. Visto lo visto, se merece todo lo que le pase y más. Por su cumpleaños una lima para los cuernos y a otra cosa.


----------



## Lovecraf (20 Jun 2022)

Ya salió el comodín del Patriarcado. Manda callar a los medios pero ella no se calla. La culpa de los católicos. Que se vaya a Afganistán. Allí será bien acogida con esos pensamientos


----------



## PANADERO DESCONOCIDO (20 Jun 2022)

MONTAJE

Venden la intimidad para seguir en el candelabro y se hace la ofendidita, encima.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Basura de gente y de relaciones.
> 
> Se traga los cuernos porque le conviene y de paso se hace la moderna, pero si realmente le da igual que la corneen, esa relación es una mierda.



Personalmente no creo en ese tipo de relaciones llamadas comúnmente ABIERTAS. En mi opinión son nocivas y van contra la naturaleza humana. Pero de cara a la galería, queda chupiguay.

Claro que es solo mi opinión, y por tanto, rebatible.


----------



## FrayCuervo (20 Jun 2022)

"Mierda de sociedad católica y patriarcal" dice la prenda. Menudo cacao debe tener esta en la cabeza.


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Personalmente no creo en ese tipo de relaciones. Pero de cara a la galería, queda chupiguay.
> Es mi opinión, y por supuesto rebatible.



Claro, es postureo, pero en realidad eso de las relaciones abiertas no funciona, es un cuento posmoderno.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Jun 2022)

FrayCuervo dijo:


> "Mierda de sociedad católica y patriarcal" dice la prenda. Menudo cacao debe tener esta en la cabeza.



La mayoría de las sociedades llevan miles de años siendo MONÓGAMAS. Por algo será.


----------



## Lubinillo (20 Jun 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Todo esto suena a truco, a algo filtrado deliberadamente, pero para que hablen de este fulano y que no caiga en el olvido.
> Demasiado actuado todo.



Pues claro, esta a la altura del sopapo de Will Smith, aunque en el vídeo que nos ocupa la co-protagonista actúa mucho mejor. Ningún famoso se graba un vídeo para que no se filtre, están hartos de que les graben, precisamente ellos son los que mejor saben como funciona ese mundillo.


----------



## Lovecraf (20 Jun 2022)

A mi lo que me importa es saber si la protagonista del vídeo era Lumi. Saberse se sabrá. Más que nada por si nos encontramos ante un acto de violación y tal.


----------



## sepultada en guano (20 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Pues claro, esta a la altura del sopapo de Will Smith, aunque en el vídeo que nos ocupa la co-protagonista actúa mucho mejor. Ningún famoso se graba un vídeo para que no se filtre, están hartos de que les graben, precisamente ellos son los que mejor saben como funciona ese mundillo.



Por otra parte ¿quién iba tener un interés real en un video con la picha de este señor, además del susodicho?


----------



## Lubinillo (20 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> La mayoría de las sociedades llevan miles de años siendo MONÓGAMAS. Por algo será.



Las sociedades monogamas llevan miles de años poniendola un piso a la querida o follandose al "butanero"


----------



## sepultada en guano (20 Jun 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> A mi lo que me importa es saber si la protagonista del vídeo era Lumi. Saberse se sabrá. Más que nada por si nos encontramos ante un acto de violación y tal.



Tal vez sea una empoderada frenando la ultraderesha.
En tal caso, no es nada de lo que dices.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Las sociedades monogamas llevan miles de años poniendola un piso a la querida o follandose al "butanero"



Eso serán cuatro ricos.
La mayoría no puede permitirse pagar su propio piso como para ponerle otro a la otra.


----------



## Lubinillo (20 Jun 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Por otra parte ¿quién iba tener un interés real en un video con la picha de este señor, además del susodicho?



Algún maníaco y pervertido director o productor de cine o televisión?


----------



## sepultada en guano (20 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Las sociedades monogamas llevan miles de años poniendola un piso a la querida o follandose al "butanero"



Butanero no sé, pero a veces te viene cada técnico de aire acondicionado que te dan ganas de hacerle un favor.


----------



## arrestado en casa (20 Jun 2022)

*las Cuckquean mandan, panda de incels*


----------



## sepultada en guano (20 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Algún maníaco y pervertido director o productor de cine o televisión?



¿Canal 8 de Majadahonda?


----------



## Lubinillo (20 Jun 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> A mi lo que me importa es saber si la protagonista del vídeo era Lumi. Saberse se sabrá. Más que nada por si nos encontramos ante un acto de violación y tal.



Si hay violación, es ella la que lo viola a el.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (20 Jun 2022)

Repito mi comentario en otro hilo

Que bruji, no quería la minipollita de Millán, pero si su dinero.


Le doy mis dieses a Rosita.


----------



## fachacine (20 Jun 2022)

No van a tardar los pesados de Nuria Roca y su marido en darnos su opinión sobre el tema, opinión que por otro lado nos importa una puta mierda.


----------



## Lubinillo (20 Jun 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> ¿Canal 8 de Majadahonda?



Tele5?


----------



## jolu (20 Jun 2022)

Foto de la mujera, que igual tengo que rectificar mi comentario.


----------



## Josant2022 (20 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> La mayoría de las sociedades llevan miles de años siendo MONÓGAMAS. Por algo será.



Se ve que no ha leído usted nada sobre nobleza y cortes monárquicas y sus jaleos. Desde David con sus cientos de hijos a Hassan II con su haren.


----------



## Josant2022 (20 Jun 2022)

El hecho de que no se le vea la polla completa para poder medirla, y de que use condon, implica que es un producto televisivo para las masas.


----------



## Lady_A (20 Jun 2022)

Creo el concepto de cornudo/a no se aplica a una pareja abierta. Nada que decir entonces. Ahora que se vea quien filtro el vídeo y lo pague.


----------



## Vercingetorix (20 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1096916



Lo que yo leo entre líneas:

La mujer de Santi Millan quiere una relación abierta, se tira decenas de tíos y a él no le hace mucha gracia 

Y para una vez que es él quien se follaa alguien, van y lo graban.

Y su mujer sale en plan "¿Pero qué pasa, vosotros solo follais con vuestra pareja, o qué"?


----------



## Espartano27 (20 Jun 2022)

Y la culpa es de la sociedad católica y patriarcal, buenas intercambios de pareja deben hacer.


----------



## Louis Renault (20 Jun 2022)

Bien jodida está y lo sabe.O ella empezó a follarse al monitor de zumba y lo sabe también y quiere seguir follándoselo.Que deje de historias de sociedad católica y heteropatriarcal que no pegan ni con cola.


----------



## tv eye (20 Jun 2022)

3 páginas y nadie ha puesto el puto video.

Burbuja se va a la mierda.


----------



## Lubinillo (20 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Eso serán cuatro ricos.
> La mayoría no puede permitirse pagar su propio piso como para ponerle otro a la otra.



Hablas del momento presente, y ahora no nos permiten ni follar, están las cosas como para tener amantes. Hablo de cuando España era un país medio decente.


----------



## I'm back (20 Jun 2022)

Lo que tienen que hacer algunos para justificarse


----------



## jolu (20 Jun 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> 3 páginas y nadie ha puesto el puto video.
> 
> Burbuja se va a la mierda.



Es que para no poner, no han puesto ni la foto de la corneadora y la corneada. Y la del tipo la he tenido que buscar porque no sabía quien cojones era.


----------



## Lubinillo (20 Jun 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> 3 páginas y nadie ha puesto el puto video.
> 
> Burbuja se va a la mierda.



esta en otro hilo, no seas "vaguete" y buscalo ostias ya


----------



## Discordante (20 Jun 2022)

Otra pareja que debe estar entrampada hasta las cejas en cipotecones y el euribor esta a punto de convertirlos en mendigos habiendo vivido la vida que llevan todos los "artistas" faranduleros del pais (coca, fiestas, lujos y todo sin dar palo al agua) no estan preparados para el golpe de realidad.

Ahora un poco de publicidad, ser modernos, llevarselo crudo y cuando las cuentas esten saneadas maleta en la puerta y a otra cosa.


----------



## Ds_84 (20 Jun 2022)

Relativismo moral.

La culpa es de Franco, del.patriarcado, de los nancys, de la.iglesiam, y que la gente es carca.

Los cuernos bien ...Rosa?

Que dic que si les banyes bé?


----------



## Lubinillo (20 Jun 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Y la culpa es de la sociedad católica y patriarcal, buenas intercambios de pareja deben hacer.



Pues que quieres que te diga, veo muy catolica toda la movida esta feminazi y de separar a mujeres de los hombres.


----------



## Lady_A (20 Jun 2022)

Ella no se queja de los católicos y el patriarcado por moralista, que no lo habéis entendido sino porque se filtra un vídeo de el supestamente en una infidelidad y nadie se le ocurre que ya que es el quien graba que este tipo de relaciones abiertas existen y ella no es ninguna cornuda ni una pobrecita a la que le ponen los cuernos, sino que simplemente tienen este tipo de relacion o que incluso pudo ser ella no la que acepto esta situación de que cada uno folla lo que quiere sino que igual lo propuso ella.

Y tiene razón, lo primero con ese texto que dice el op es cornuda y en si lees el texto viene a decir que nanai, pero el op en su construcción social estima que eso tienen que ser cuernos si o si porque relacionan fidelidad con matrimonio como decia el catolicismo cuando parejas y apaños han existido siempre.

A mi no me parece que funcione ese concepto de pareja abierta pero conozco casos que si porque no intervienen celos ni posesividades. Pues bien por ellos.


----------



## Stinger (20 Jun 2022)

FrayCuervo dijo:


> "Mierda de sociedad católica y patriarcal" dice la prenda. Menudo cacao debe tener esta en la cabeza.



Debe ser de una gloriosa experiencia saber que tu marido,padre de tus hijos,usa su ciruelo para fornicarse a otras,como el que intercambia juegos...eso une,y ofrece una magica relación de fraternidad conyugal y probablemente,ladillas.


----------



## Orgelmeister (20 Jun 2022)

¿Veis lo que os decía?

A esta gente le da igual 8 que 80. No les supone ningun trauma.

Y a los hijos, pues seguramente lo mismo le da que el papá vaya por ahí tirándose golfas o la mamá cascándose chulazos. De hecho, así es como vinieron al mundo. Es todo normal.

Aunque como bien dicen más arriba. Puede ser una respuesta tapadera. Muy buena, por cierto. Y muy progre de manual, echando culpas al enemigo. Muy PSOE.


----------



## Chispeante (20 Jun 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Pues la respuesta de la mujer me parece muy buena. No dice nada que no sea cierto.
> 
> La libertad de las personas está por encima de simbolismos ante un cura, un alcalde o un juez.
> Esta señora separa el sexo del amor y formar una familia, y es como debe ser.



La respuesta es la típica feminazada y anticatolica. Que haga con su vida y con su coño lo que quiera, pues ok. Que para defender sus ideas se ponga a soltar mierda feminazi y insultarr sin justificación a los católicos, pues entonces ya queda claro el resentimiento y el odio que se gasta.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1096916



Tanto rollo para venir a decir que mientras la pasta gansa entre por la puerta, poco importa que el amor salga o no volando por la ventana.


----------



## CaCO3 (20 Jun 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Pues la respuesta de la mujer me parece muy buena. No dice nada que no sea cierto.
> 
> La libertad de las personas está por encima de simbolismos ante un cura, un alcalde o un juez.
> Esta señora separa el sexo del amor y formar una familia, y es como debe ser.



Cojonuda sí, pero si es recíproco el asunto que le haga una prueba a la hija, no vaya a estar manteniendo a una bastarda.


----------



## Kolobok (20 Jun 2022)

Cari, me duele la cabeza, estoy en la cama malito. Si no contesto es porque estoy durmiendo.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (20 Jun 2022)

El catolicismo no tiene nada que ver. 

El problema es que dentro de la actual religión de estado que es el femimarxismo (que seguramente profesa esta señora), el susodicho ha tenido un comportamiento totalmente machista y grabándolo, sin saber si esta mujer que aparece en el vídeo ha dado el consentimiento explícito e inequívoco para ser grabada.


----------



## resonator (20 Jun 2022)

Con la boca llena de LEFA de otros tios , besa a sus hijos. 
Una pareja podrida.


----------



## Brigit (20 Jun 2022)

Molan estas parejas modernas. “Su intimidad es suya” y a ella no le incumbe. Guachi.


----------



## sirpask (20 Jun 2022)

A mi el video me da igual, me importa mas la forma en que le han robado el video.

Ahora mismo todo se hace con el móvil, y acojona la que te pueden preparar con datos e información. Habria que ver como ha salido eso de ese movil.


----------



## xicomalo (20 Jun 2022)

esto es cotiellenado.com


----------



## brickworld (20 Jun 2022)

Buena puta de narco gorda se ha follando pero claro todo consentido y firmado como los gritos de la cerdaca que eran más falsos que su puta carrera de titiritero


----------



## Joaquim (20 Jun 2022)

Comparad a cuando la mujer está con un Betazo....












Zoomers betazos: Su pareja le instaura un regimen de estrellitas antimachismo


Sacado de forocoches: La generacion criada por las pelomorado progresa como esperaban, betazos a niveles nunca vistos. Ademas comenta que solo ella puede otorgar los puntos.




www.burbuja.info





La risa viene porque esta está sometida voluntariamente a un Alfa, y sabe que o lo comparte y lo pierde, y culpa a "el patriarcado" de ser voluntariamente una cornuda consentida!! 

Vamos, seguro que consentiría ser una cornuda si fuera la pareja de un Betilla cualquiera, y una polla como una olla!!









“Las mujeres ponen reglas a los hombres beta, y rompen esas mismas reglas por los hombres Alfa” - Comunidad Red Pill


Y la frase del título de hoy, ¿te suena? Es otro de los mantras que más se repiten en las comunidades Red Pill anglosajonas. No estoy del todo seguro, pero creo que el autor original de ésta es Rollo Tomassi. ¿Y qué significa? Bueno, yo creo que ya quedó bastante claro en aquel artículo que ...




www.comunidadredpill.com


----------



## Joaquim (20 Jun 2022)

Por cierto, de las palabras de la señora de Santi Millán, deduzco de que está en contra de la "abolición" de la prostitución, no?


----------



## Joaquim (20 Jun 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> esto es cotiellenado.com



Lo dice uno que defiende al Sanchismo de Jorge Javier Vázquez, y el Docufake ese de la Rociito con intervenciones bochornosas de Adriana Lastre y de Irene Mentiras, dañando el honor de un hombre tan inocente, que ni siquiera llegó a ser juzgado.

Lo dice uno, que defiende un gobierno que se mete en la esfera privada de las personas, que dice que lo personal es político, y que regula hasta lo que tenemos que hacer o no en la cama.


----------



## Rebequita quita quita (20 Jun 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Foto de la mujera, que igual tengo que rectificar mi comentario.



Pero poned esa en la que sale en una fiesta indepe, pidiendo a los fugados volver a casa. Así podemos poner contexto de la tara mental de este señoro


Enviado desde mi CHAROPHONE desde una terracita JI JI JI utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Brigit (20 Jun 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> A mi el video me da igual, me importa mas la forma en que le han robado el video.
> 
> Ahora mismo todo se hace con el móvil, y acojona la que te pueden preparar con datos e información. Habria que ver como ha salido eso de ese movil.



También puede ser que haya salido deliberadamente del móvil de ella, jiji.


----------



## Kenpos (20 Jun 2022)

FrayCuervo dijo:


> "Mierda de sociedad católica y patriarcal" dice la prenda. Menudo cacao debe tener esta en la cabeza.



Seguro que la musulmana es mucho más abierta y tolerante.


----------



## Alew (20 Jun 2022)

Entonces reniega tb de los festivos católicos


----------



## sebososabroso (20 Jun 2022)

Le mola que su marido folle con otra, pues bien.


----------



## jiren (20 Jun 2022)

que como el tio está forrado pues renuncia a su dignidad por dinero, lo demás peliculas que se monte


----------



## MAESE PELMA (20 Jun 2022)

¿Sabéis lo que pasa con este tipo de gente? Que son tan egoístas que son incapaces de entender que una vida con otra persona supone hacer concesiones por las que no están dispuestos a pasar. Y viven con tal inseguridad que siempre tienen fluctuando por encima la idea de que se están perdiendo algo y que casarse con una persona y no ser una puta infiel es sinónimo de aprisionamiento.

Seguramente piensen en sus padres y esta sea la forma que tienen de vengarse de ellos.


Puta sociedad católica que te dio derechos, un burca deberías llevar. Cornuda.


----------



## wintermute81 (20 Jun 2022)

Una mujer humillada echándole la culpa al patriarcado y al catolicismo.
No soy cornuda soy moderna jijiji.
Putos degenerados sin moralidad.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (20 Jun 2022)

Lo dice de cara a la galeria como buena progre que es,... pero por detro tiene que estar carcomida, las mujeres son muy posesivas y celosas, hasta la más roja y progresista.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Jun 2022)

esa no tiene donde caerse muerta y necesita techo y manutencion


----------



## plakaplaka (20 Jun 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Le mola que su marido folle con otra, pues bien.



Viendo el vidrio, no se pierde mucho.


----------



## Lubinillo (20 Jun 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Butanero no sé, pero a veces te viene cada técnico de aire acondicionado que te dan ganas de hacerle un favor.



Cuidado que esos solo van en verano y a ver si el calor que sientes es otro


----------



## Joaquim (20 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Ella no se queja de los católicos y el patriarcado por moralista, que no lo habéis entendido sino porque se filtra un vídeo de el supestamente en una infidelidad y nadie se le ocurre que ya que es el quien graba que este tipo de relaciones abiertas existen y ella no es ninguna cornuda ni una pobrecita a la que le ponen los cuernos, sino que simplemente tienen este tipo de relacion o que incluso pudo ser ella no la que acepto esta situación de que cada uno folla lo que quiere sino que igual lo propuso ella.
> 
> Y tiene razón, lo primero con ese texto que dice el op es cornuda y en si lees el texto viene a decir que nanai, pero el op en su construcción social estima que eso tienen que ser cuernos si o si porque relacionan fidelidad con matrimonio como decia el catolicismo cuando parejas y apaños han existido siempre.
> 
> A mi no me parece que funcione ese concepto de pareja abierta pero conozco casos que si porque no intervienen celos ni posesividades. Pues bien por ellos.



Mira, te explicaré lo de las parejas abiertas:

- Ella es Alfa, peor todavía, Viuda de Alfa, y el es Beta: Ella se puede follar a quien quiera, pero pobre de el que haga lo mismo, porque le caerá la del pulpo.... ejemplo: Will Smith y Jada Pinkett, que desde que el aprovechó esa supuesta libertad, para liarse con Margot Robbie, no ha parado de hacerle la vida imposible, y le recuerda que nunca ha olvidado a su verdadero amor, el rapero 2Pac.







- El es Alfa y ella es Beta, como en el caso de Santi Millán y su señora, pues lo de toda la vida, la Cornuda Consentida.

Aunque bueno, con mujeres no hace falta ni que sea un Alfa, con que tenga Poder, Dinero y Estatus es suficiente.







Y ojo, respeto la libertad de cada cual de hacer con su vida la que considere conveniente, de forma libre y voluntaria, y cierto es que en este tipo de relaciones no hay engaños y se va de cara.... pero bueno, tampoco nos engañemos, no son relaciones igualitarias, uno impone y el otro cede, como en otros aspectos de la vida en pareja, y si eres hombre, es mejor estar solo que tener este tipo de relación, que te van a terminar perjudicando por su toxicidad.


----------



## brickworld (20 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Ella no se queja de los católicos y el patriarcado por moralista, que no lo habéis entendido sino porque se filtra un vídeo de el supestamente en una infidelidad y nadie se le ocurre que ya que es el quien graba que este tipo de relaciones abiertas existen y ella no es ninguna cornuda ni una pobrecita a la que le ponen los cuernos, sino que simplemente tienen este tipo de relacion o que incluso pudo ser ella no la que acepto esta situación de que cada uno folla lo que quiere sino que igual lo propuso ella.
> 
> Y tiene razón, lo primero con ese texto que dice el op es cornuda y en si lees el texto viene a decir que nanai, pero el op en su construcción social estima que eso tienen que ser cuernos si o si porque relacionan fidelidad con matrimonio como decia el catolicismo cuando parejas y apaños han existido siempre.
> 
> A mi no me parece que funcione ese concepto de pareja abierta pero conozco casos que si porque no intervienen celos ni posesividades. Pues bien por ellos.



Claro que no se queja.... Y ESTO QUE COÑO ES??? 

*Mierda de sociedad católica y patriarcal”, continúa escribiendo en su particular descargo.


Pero que cojones de sociedad patriarcal? Ya está bien de gilipolleces!!!! *


----------



## MAESE PELMA (20 Jun 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Pues la respuesta de la mujer me parece muy buena. No dice nada que no sea cierto.
> 
> La libertad de las personas está por encima de simbolismos ante un cura, un alcalde o un juez.
> Esta señora separa el sexo del amor y formar una familia, y es como debe ser.



Pues tú me pareces a mí subnormal.

Los putos liberales siempre queréis libertad para hacer cochinadas. Libertad para responsabilizarse y tener una relación adulta no, siempre libertad para deshacer.

Todo lo que nos hace civilización, el cura el alcalde y el juez, que nos aleja de la arbitrariedad y del caos, es visto como engranajes de una enorme cadena que nos aprisiona. ¿Quién se quiere liberar de la civilización sino los animales?


----------



## Lubinillo (20 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Lo dice uno que defiende al Sanchismo de Jorge Javier Vázquez, y el Docufake ese de la Rociito con intervenciones bochornosas de Adriana Lastre y de Irene Mentiras, dañando el honor de un hombre tan inocente, que ni siquiera llegó a ser juzgado.
> 
> Lo dice uno, que defiende un gobierno que se mete en la esfera privada de las personas, que dice que lo personal es político, y que regula hasta lo que tenemos que hacer o no en la cama.



Te refieres a Antonio David? Pues si no me equivoco si que fue juzgado varias veces y salio inocente en todos los juicios, menos en el de llevarse las 50.000 pesetas de una multa


----------



## txusky_g (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## qbit (20 Jun 2022)

Poned fotos y vídeos, hostias. Basta de tanta palabrería.


----------



## Meñakoz (20 Jun 2022)

El sexo con quién no convives es mil veces mejor porque bien es sabido que las relaciones monogamicas son aburridísimas.


----------



## qbit (20 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> pues yo llevo desde ayer que vi el video 4 pajas a cuenta del movimiento ritmico de las tetas de la rubia



Pasa el vídeo, joer.


----------



## Joaquim (20 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Te refieres a Antonio David? Pues si no me equivoco si que fue juzgado varias veces y salio inocente en todos los juicios, menos en el de llevarse las 50.000 pesetas de una multa



No, no fue juzgado, porque la denuncia no fue aceptada a trámite, y yo solo me refería a la acusación que le hizo Adriana Lastre y la Irene Mentiras en Prime Time en Telecirco.


----------



## Joaquim (20 Jun 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Claro que no se queja.... Y ESTO QUE COÑO ES???
> 
> *Mierda de sociedad católica y patriarcal”, continúa escribiendo en su particular descargo.
> 
> ...



Patriarcal es ella, que se somete a su Macho Alfa y le soporta los cuernos!!


----------



## valensalome (20 Jun 2022)

Anda , como ciudadanos, o podemos, no los vota nadie, en su caso su pareja se lo pasa bien con otra, ¿y que? Han conseguido frenar a la ultraderecha(modo irónico)


----------



## Lubinillo (20 Jun 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Relativismo moral.
> 
> La culpa es de Franco, del.patriarcado, de los nancys, de la.iglesiam, y que la gente es carca.
> 
> ...



Relativismo moral el de aquellos que estando casados se van de putas, tienen una amante y los domingos a misa.
Por cierto, estoy casi seguro que exceptuando alguna honrosa excepción la mayoría de los padres de los que os echáis las manos a la cabeza han ido de putas estando casado. Y creo que mas de uno el mismo ha ido de putas teniendo pareja. Así que relativismo moral el de lo que creen que ir de putes no es poner los cuernos.


----------



## brickworld (20 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Patriarcal es ella, que se somete a su Macho Alfa y le soporta los cuernos!!



Ojo que encima a la follada no le gusta el poliamor y tal  

*Pero, ¿tú eres capaz de tener una relación abierta o poliamorosa? Esto es lo típico: a muchos nos gustaría tener la mente tan abierta como para poder hacerlo sin sufrir, pero a la hora de la verdad… *

Total, total, lo veo igual que tú. Yo no creo que sintiese tanto celos como inseguridad. Si mi pareja también estuviese con otra persona, pensaría: será porque es mejor que yo, será porque la quiere más… depende de la persona. Yo no creo que sea una moda, en cualquier caso, lo del poliamor. Nos habían vendido la milonga de que sólo seríamos felices con una única pareja. Y ya vemos que hasta el concepto “pareja” puede estar equivocado, o no ser el único. Yo voy de moderna, pero mira, luego soy una mujer del Medievo. Creo en el poliamor, por supuesto, pero yo no podría ejecutarlo. Me da envidia, ¿eh?


----------



## valensalome (20 Jun 2022)

Esta gente acabará con la "picha hecha un lío" y nunca mejor dicho. 
Todo depende de los actores los actos al parecer, sin entrar en juicios morales, me pregunto qué opinaria si un señor bajito calvo rico español, paga a mulata joven por tener sexo a espaldas de su mujer, que también ha asumido los "escarceos" de su marido a cambio de pasear por la villa el domingo de compras en el Range Rover .
O lo acepta por mantener unida a su familia siendo ama de casa... 
Supongo que también les parecerá bien a ella y a las "modernas" como ella.


----------



## terraenxebre (20 Jun 2022)

Habla de respeto....si, ya se ve que la ha respetado mucho


----------



## Death Rider from Krieg (20 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *Encima se atreve a insultar a los catolicos... *



Satan es su inspiración. Arderán en el infierno.


----------



## Romu (20 Jun 2022)

Y la mujer por qué hace ese comunicado? 

Lo q debería preocuparle es si su marido colecciona videos de sus hazañas y su los vamos a tener en fascículos semanales.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (20 Jun 2022)

catalana mongólica haciéndose la moderna. Rídiculo, asco....son algunas de las palabras que definen a esa tipa


----------



## Roscodevino (20 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1096916



Patatas no flipes aquí todos sabemos que eres homosexual de almorrana gorda


----------



## unaburbu (20 Jun 2022)

DAMAGE CONTROL


----------



## malibux (20 Jun 2022)

Lol, lo que llegan a permitir las mujeres cuando consideran a su marido como un Alfa. Ni viogens ni reproches ni nada.


----------



## SineOsc (20 Jun 2022)

Me encanta el intento de pintarle de victima cuando está ahí con el brazo estirado grabandose como folla mal como un subnormal, parece más un intento de chulear porque folla que a que sea un montaje o sea premeditado.

Al tio no lo aguantaba de antes, pero verle follar ya ha sido la grima de la grima.

En cuanto a la respuesta de la otra es medio correcta y medio vergonzosa, lo de que su relación es suya y se la follan como quieren te lo compro, pero tirar de que si es machismo y tal cuando si este mismo video lo hubiera grabado shakira todo dios le habría dicho lo mismo a pike.

Esque es para contestarla: mira si, como bien dices *la gente folla*, hay gente que folla, hay gente que folla mal, hay gente que se graba mientras folla mal, y luego está tu marido, que estando casado y siendo un personaje famoso se graba mientras folla mal con una que no es su mujer.

Es normal que la gente se preocupe por ella, pero ella les escupe en la cara.

Su retraso es máximo, viven en una burbuja.


----------



## wopa (20 Jun 2022)

Típica muerta de hambre que con tal de arrimarse a un paganini traga con cuernos kilométricos. Mejor eso que volver a la esquina.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (20 Jun 2022)

Podéis flipar con la de gente que tiene matrimonios abiertos.


----------



## valensalome (20 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Por cierto, de las palabras de la señora de Santi Millán, deduzco de que está en contra de la "abolición" de la prostitución, no?



Buen apunte, pero va a ser que esta gente que se le llena tanto la boca con la palabra libertad, no les gusta mucho en su aplicación si no es a su " carta"


----------



## brickworld (20 Jun 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Me encanta el intento de pintarle de victima cuando está ahí con el brazo estirado grabandose como folla mal como un subnormal, parece más un intento de chulear porque folla que a que sea un montaje o sea premeditado.
> 
> Al tio no lo aguantaba de antes, pero verle follar ya ha sido la grima de la grima.
> 
> ...



Alguien sabe si al microsanti le gusta Bunbury??  

*Cuál es la peor cita sexual que has tenido en tu vida?*

Es horrible decirlo, pero fue un micropene inesperado. Todo era demasiado perfecto: era guapísimo, divertido, yo soy una loca de Bunbury y él también… luego sabes que todo va a ir mal. Y fue mal, claro. Fue una cita sexual horrible, pero al menos no me enteré de nada. Perdí la noche.

*¿Afecta un micropene al amor?*

Pues alguna vez lo he pensado: hay tíos muy guays que dices “ay, la tiene pequeña” o “la tiene mirando a Cuenca”. Siempre hay alguna tarita que parece que nos ciega, pero es que a cada uno nos gusta una cosa… somos así, no tenemos que darle tantas vueltas. Igual le flipas a un tío porque eres divertidísima pero es que luego eres bizca y por eso no te elige. No es “eh, soy una superficial”. No, es que a lo mejor me apetece un pene que no mida dos centímetros. Qué frivolidad: nos descartamos por tonterías enormes y luego nos encaprichamos de alguien que tiene todas las taras del mundo. Con el tema del micropene he pensado a veces “jo, es que podía avisar”. Pero claro, es que si avisa no pasa (risas). Pobrecito mío.


----------



## Netón (20 Jun 2022)

Toda la basura echa la culpa de sus cuernos a la religión católica. Con el Islam tenían que haberse criado, y de vez en cuando, cuando al marido no le cuadra algo: "Tracatraca, Pim, Pam, plim" A ver qué declaraciones hacía entonces.


----------



## Joaquim (20 Jun 2022)

valensalome dijo:


> Esta gente acabará con la "picha hecha un lío" y nunca mejor dicho.
> Todo depende de los actores los actos al parecer, sin entrar en juicios morales, me pregunto qué opinaria si un señor bajito calvo rico español, paga a mulata joven por tener sexo a espaldas de su mujer, que también ha asumido los "escarceos" de su marido a cambio de pasear por la villa el domingo de compras en el Range Rover .
> O lo acepta por mantener unida a su familia siendo ama de casa...
> Supongo que también les parecerá bien a ella y a las "modernas" como ella.





valensalome dijo:


> Buen apunte, pero va a ser que esta gente que se le llena tanto la boca con la palabra libertad, no les gusta mucho en su aplicación si no es a su " carta"



Para los progres nunca es el que, siempre es el quien, haz lo que digo pero no lo que hago; eso se ha visto bien claro con la callada de Irene Montero ante la imputación de Mónica Oltra.






Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo.


Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo. Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo. Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu coche?? Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu Coche?? Los Bolcheviques odian que tu hijo vaya a un colegio privado, y comparta pupitre con el suyo. Los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## terraenxebre (20 Jun 2022)

Vais a flipar por los motivos de este su comunicado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jun 2022)

Los memes del vídeo filtrado de Santi Millán


No dábamos ni un duro por las noticias de este domingo cuando nos hemos encontrado con un vídeo 'nopor' filtrado de Santi Millán junto a una famosa periodista que ha inundado las redes de memes.




www.crush.news


----------



## udemy (20 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Personalmente no creo en ese tipo de relaciones llamadas comúnmente ABIERTAS. En mi opinión son nocivas y van contra la naturaleza humana. Pero de cara a la galería, queda chupiguay.
> 
> Claro que es solo mi opinión, y por tanto, rebatible.



*Contra la naturaleza humana no hace miles de años follaban en la cuevaa todo con todos hasta con las hijas e hijos.*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jun 2022)

Supongo que se acabó su carrera de galán en las series de Telecirco.


----------



## Guaguei (20 Jun 2022)

brvtal, no si al final el cornudo era el, menuda perla de mujer


----------



## SineOsc (20 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los memes del vídeo filtrado de Santi Millán
> 
> 
> No dábamos ni un duro por las noticias de este domingo cuando nos hemos encontrado con un vídeo 'nopor' filtrado de Santi Millán junto a una famosa periodista que ha inundado las redes de memes.
> ...



Un día salí al jardín y mi vecino tambien obeso estaba barriendo con una escoba las escaleras tumbado como ese, pero así, despacito tambien.

En cuanto me vió se levanto y se metio para dentro.


----------



## ComTrololo (20 Jun 2022)

Cornuda consentida?. Mas bien lo que da a entender es que en casa son familia y fuera “me follo todo lo que se mueva”. Alguna vez echaran algun casquete (de ahi el condon de Santi) y ya esta.

Igual se enseñan a quien se follan, se ponen palotes y se lian como conejos.

Visto lo visto, sodoma y gomorra.


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1096916



Pues si es real y no un montaje para vender, me parece de puta madre

Siempre he dicho que la monogamia es totalmente artificial y antinatural, y a lo unico que lleva es al divorcio. Tu puedes tener una pareja, puedes estar casao, puedes tener una familia, puedes tenerle un afecto y respeto infinito a esa persona y puedes tener una vida comun construida y cimentada... pero si te pasas la vida entera reprimiendote a follar unica y exclusivamente con la misma persona, o a malfollar, o a nisiquiera follar... estas sometiendo a las 2 partes a una tension y una angustia innecesaria

Siempre he pensado que si las 2 partes son lo suficientemente adultas de la cabeza como para entender todo esto, se pueden tener escarceos y divertimentos sexuales y esto reforzara la pareja, puesto que no habran tensiones sexuales con terceros, ni frustraciones, ni reproches, ni ostias. Todos pueden disfrutar de una vida sexual variada cuando les surjan ocasiones, y despues tranquilamente a casa


----------



## Saco de papas (20 Jun 2022)

Muy forzada la excusa.. si fuera brad pitt el "marido", sería otra excusa diferente.

Buena estrategia, rebajo el tono ahora, y cuando nadie hable si te he visto no me acuerdo.... y lidia tu con la gorda esa.

Yo tranquilo que tengo 28 lianas ya preparadas.

Y si no te la lío parda ahora es porque tenemos hijos en común, que tranquilo, se vendrán conmigo.

Ya he visto esto antes.


----------



## JimTonic (20 Jun 2022)

pero cabrones poner enlaces o algo, no se la podemita esta con mandibula de caballo del video


----------



## Joaquim (20 Jun 2022)

Pero Santi, joder, donde vas con esta tipa del montón, gilipollas? Y encima el muy parguela va y se casa con ella!! Pero si es un Begoño, y rasa como una tabla, joder!!    

Mucho criticar a la "mierda de sociedad católica y patriarcal", pero quieren su anillo y su boda, y le aguantan los cuernos a su Alfa!! 

Mirad, mirad esta entrevista....


*Teniendo tanto trabajo, ¿te da tiempo a conciliar tu vida profesional con la privada?*

Bueno yo creo que es complicado en cualquier profesión, los trabajos hoy en día son muy absorbentes, te piden dedicación prácticamente total y absoluta y los hijos también. Están entre la espada y la pared,_ t*odo el mundo tira para uno mismo y hay veces que hay que un parada y decir yo también quiero tiempo para mi.* Ahí cuando dije, cojo la bici, me voy y me aireo, es un espacio que me reservo para mi. *Lo que tú quieres es que tu alrededor sea feliz, por eso mi mujer me regaló la bici que fue muy importante para mi.*_

*¿Qué te aporta tu mujer?*

Yo creo que nos compenetramos muy bien, llevamos 18 años juntos y yo estoy con mi mujer de una forma egoísta porque me hace mejor a mi, y a parte que es una mujer a la que admiro profesionalmente. _Yo he trabajado mucho con mi mujer y para mi no fue difícil, de hecho hay muchas cosas que si no es con ella no las hago. *Los roles los tenemos muy claros, ella manda y yo obedezco.*_

*Eso es típico de los hombres.*

No, no, yo hablo de mi relación en particular y nos va muy bien así. *Nosotros vivimos en un matriarcado, yo creo que al final tiene que liderar el que tenga más capacidad.*









Santi Millán: "Yo estoy con mi mujer de forma egoísta porque me hace mejor a mi"


El actor y presentador ha hablado sobre Rosa Olucha, su pareja desde hace 18 años, en una entrevista en la que ha halagado su labor profesional.




www.elespanol.com





Vamos, que el tío iba de aliade de cara a la galería, y después le ponía la cornamenta a "la jefa" a la que podía!! 

Me recuerda a un escándalo de los 90, el nice guy betazo de las pelis románticas para mujeres y moñas, gays y heteros, resultó ser un putero pervertido....















Hugh Grant y Divine Brown: el escándalo sexual que definió una época


En 1995 Hugh Grant fue pillado recibiendo los servicios de una prostituta, es una historia archiconocida. Pero son los detalles los que convierten la historia en un sainete made in Hollywood.




www.revistavanityfair.es


----------



## Tales90 (20 Jun 2022)

Esa peña suele tener relaciones abiertas.


----------



## valensalome (20 Jun 2022)

¿Desde cuando vender tu cuerpo e ir con macarras es ser moderno?. si eso es lo más antiguo del mundo. Creo que era algo así las palabras de Travis a Iris, la niña "moderna" de taxidriver


----------



## Covid Bryant (20 Jun 2022)

Hahha los progres tienen la mente podrida, el notas hasta la ha convencido que follar con otras manda, como la tarada de la Nuria roca.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pues si es real y no un montaje para vender, me parece de puta madre
> 
> Siempre he dicho que la monogamia es totalmente artificial y antinatural, y a lo unico que lleva es al divorcio. Tu puedes tener una pareja, puedes estar casao, puedes tener una familia, puedes tenerle un afecto y respeto infinito a esa persona y puedes tener una vida comun construida y cimentada... pero si te pasas la vida entera reprimiendote a follar unica y exclusivamente con la misma persona, o a malfollar, o a nisiquiera follar... estas sometiendo a las 2 partes a una tension y una angustia innecesaria
> 
> Siempre he pensado que si las 2 partes son lo suficientemente adultas de la cabeza como para entender todo esto, se pueden tener escarceos y divertimentos sexuales y esto reforzara la pareja, puesto que no habran tensiones sexuales con terceros, ni frustraciones, ni reproches, ni ostias. Todos pueden disfrutar de una vida sexual variada cuando les surjan ocasiones, y despues tranquilamente a casa



El sexo es importante a los 20, incluso a los 30, luego las exigencias de la vida, incluida la crianza de los hijos, va quitándole tiempo e incluso ganas, a la gente. Lo de ligar, follar con todo lo que se mueva, a partir de cierta edad, sobre todo teniendo parienta con la que te entiendes, en casa, es para algunos y algunas que necesitan aprobación continua, gente que necesita validación permanente, vamos gente con algún trastorno de la personalidad. Si estás bien con tu pareja, y tienes la cabeza bien amueblada, no necesitas liarte con nadie más. Mi opinión sacada de lo que observo a mi alrededor.


----------



## alas97 (20 Jun 2022)

voy a decir algo que a los vírgenes del foro no les va a gustar.

por cada cuerno puesto a su bigotuda ella te devuelve 100.

así que echad las cuentas.

los lloros al final del pasillo a la derecha.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Jun 2022)

ComTrololo dijo:


> Cornuda consentida?. Mas bien lo que da a entender es que en casa son familia y fuera “me follo todo lo que se mueva”. Alguna vez echaran algun casquete (de ahi el condon de Santi) y ya esta.
> 
> Igual se enseñan a quien se follan, se ponen palotes y se lian como conejos.
> 
> Visto lo visto, sodoma y gomorra.



Cada cual es libre de establecer las reglas que crea convenientes en su relación.
Ahora, yo con eso no comulgo.
Esas historias raras de estoy contigo pero me tiro a otros, no. Eso es muy mal rollo y en mi opinión, nunca acaba bien.


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> El sexo es importante a los 20, incluso a los 30, luego las exigencias de la vida, incluida la crianza de los hijos, va quitándole tiempo e incluso ganas, a la gente. Lo de ligar, follar con todo lo que se mueva, a partir de cierta edad, sobre todo teniendo parienta con la que te entiendes, en casa, es para algunos y algunas que necesitan aprobación continua, gente que necesita validación permanente, vamos gente con algún trastorno de la personalidad. Mi opinión sacada de la experiencia.



Que a los 40 y 50 le des menos importancia a follar que a los 20, no quiere decir que no te genere aburrimiento y angustia la idea de pensar que con toda la gente que hay en el mundo, solo vas a poder follar con 1 persona hasta que te mueras. Esa puta angustia es la que genera la gran mayoria de divorcios. La gente se cruza con gente, tiene conocidos, o simplemente ven la mercancia que hay por ahi, y les apetece probar. Es que es LO NATURAL. No se trata de estar todos los dias de traquita, pero que si se te presenta una ocasion, la puedas aprovechar de forma consentida y sin traumitas, como un simple juego sin mayores consecuencias

Los dramitas por los cuernos son un constructo social. Si la gente normalizara el cuquismo y los follisqueos consentidos con terceros, todo iria mucho mejor en el mundo. No solo en las parejas en si, sino en la sociedad y en su funcionamiento general


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Eso es muy mal rollo y en mi opinión, nunca acaba bien.



Lo que no acaba bien es la monogamia asesina. Ya ves que hay mas del doble de divorcios que de matrimonios


----------



## veismuler (20 Jun 2022)

Degeneración dada por buena.


----------



## Diablo (20 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *Encima se atreve a insultar a los catolicos... *



Con los musulmanes nunca tienes huevos estos progres de mierda.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Que a los 40 y 50 le des menos importancia a follar que a los 20, no quiere decir que no te genere aburrimiento y angustia la idea de pensar que con toda la gente que hay en el mundo, solo vas a poder follar con 1 persona hasta que te mueras. Esa puta angustia es la que genera la gran mayoria de divorcios. La gente se cruza con gente, tiene conocidos, o simplemente ven la mercancia que hay por ahi, y les apetece probar. Es que es LO NATURAL. No se trata de estar todos los dias de traquita, pero que si se te presenta una ocasion, la puedas aprovechar de forma consentida y sin traumitas, como un simple juego sin mayores consecuencias
> 
> Los dramitas por los cuernos son un constructo social. Si la gente normalizara el cuquismo y los follisqueos consentidos con terceros, todo iria mucho mejor en el mundo. No solo en las parejas en si, sino en la sociedad y en su funcionamiento general



Los divorcios no se deben a no poder follar con desconocidos o con gente fuera de la pareja.
Se deben a cosas más profundas, tensión en la pareja por inestabilidad económica o laboral, trastornos de la personalidad (esto abunda más de lo reconocen los medios que tratan estos asuntos muy a la ligera), etc. Recordemos que en general debe haber entre un 15 y un 20% de gente con trastornos de la personalidad (histrionismo, narcisismo, psicopatía, neurosis grave, etc) que la hacen INCOMPATIBLE con la vida en pareja.
No todo el mundo vale para vivir en pareja, que parece que sí, y se da por sentado, pero NO.

Para vivir en pareja, HAY QUE VALER. Como para todo lo demás en la vida.
Lo del sexo como juego, es una banalidad infantiloide. Entre humanos maduros con la cabeza medianamente bien amueblada, el sexo es muy más que gimmasia. O debería serlo.


----------



## valensalome (20 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Pero Santi, joder, donde vas con esta tipa del montón, gilipollas? Y encima el muy parguela va y se casa con ella!! Pero si es un Begoño, y rasa como una tabla, joder!!
> 
> Mucho criticar a la "mierda de sociedad católica y patriarcal", pero quieren su anillo y su boda, y le aguantan los cuernos a su Alfa!!
> 
> ...



algunas cosas son más inexplicables,


----------



## tovarovsky (20 Jun 2022)

Ella se trinca a otros igualmente si se da la oportunidad, siempre con goma por respeto e higiene. Todas esas petardas de la tele son muy abiertas y viven la vida sin limitaciones. Ella le pasa vidrios follando con otros a el y el se los pasa a ella pero en esta ocasión una de las amigas ha tenido un desliz.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Lo que no acaba bien es la monogamia asesina. Ya ves que hay mas del doble de divorcios que de matrimonios



Te crees tú que si la gente follara más fuera del matrimonio, habría menos divorcios. La gente ya folla fuera del matrimonio, un altísimo porcentaje de la gente es infiel a sus parejas. Y fíjate a qué nivel está el porcentaje de divorcios.


----------



## skinnyemail (20 Jun 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> 3 páginas y nadie ha puesto el puto video.
> 
> Burbuja se va a la mierda.



Yo lo puse en un hilo y Calopez me lo tiró.


----------



## ComTrololo (20 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Cada cual es libre de establecer las reglas que crea convenientes en su relación.
> Ahora, yo con eso no comulgo.
> Esas historias raras de estoy contigo pero me tiro a otros, no. Eso es muy mal rollo y en mi opinión, nunca acaba bien.



No digo que este de acuerdo, simplemente es una situacion que quizas es normal en ellos. El otro va de “es un delito” por si le afecta a su carrera pero bien que se la estaba trajinando, grabando y poniendo poses…


----------



## tarrito (20 Jun 2022)

se le da un aire a nuestro Begoño


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Jun 2022)

ComTrololo dijo:


> No digo que este de acuerdo, simplemente es una situacion que quizas es normal en ellos. El otro va de “es un delito” por si le afecta a su carrera pero bien que se la estaba trajinando, grabando y poniendo poses…



Hombre, es que este tipo de vídeos no se deben divulgar. Por respeto a la privacidad y tal.


----------



## Sr Julian (20 Jun 2022)

Vamos, que ella también folla con quien quiere.


----------



## Guaguei (20 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Creo el concepto de cornudo/a no se aplica a una pareja abierta. Nada que decir entonces. Ahora que se vea quien filtro el vídeo y lo pague.



ya pero a lo mejor no habria que llamarlo pareja abierta, esos no son pareja, son relacion abierta, mejor llamarlo pareja intermitente
como decir matrimonio , a la union de gays

si se quiere degenerar que se haga bien, sin paños calientes

aqui se degenera con cojones


----------



## giorgio_furlan (20 Jun 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Pues la respuesta de la mujer me parece muy buena. No dice nada que no sea cierto.
> 
> La libertad de las personas está por encima de simbolismos ante un cura, un alcalde o un juez.
> Esta señora separa el sexo del amor y formar una familia, y es como debe ser.



Y sobre todo no separarse de los euritos, pero me parece bien


----------



## DOM + (20 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1096916



Os copio y pego los mensajes que ya os he puesto mil veces?

*Los matrimonios de los famosos no tienen nada que ver con el de Charo y Paco.
Son uniones puramente económicas y abiertas en lo sexual. *

Sea Piqué, Millan, Casillas, Pitt o Hemsworth.
Y si hay orgia cada semana mejor.
son una sociedad a parte, no son populacho.

Bueno y lo de jewllywood es otro nivel


----------



## César Borgia (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Culozilla (20 Jun 2022)

Traducido:

Hace tiempo que nuestro matrimonio es un fracaso total. Seguramente ya pillé al cocas este follándose a otra al poco de tener los críos. Pero yo saco más beneficio económico estando junto a él y sobretodo por los niños, para que no sufran un divorcio y se traumaticen. Él se va con guarras y yo también. Convivimos solo de cara a la galería, pero quererenos no nos queremos ni dormimos juntos siquiera.


----------



## maxhc (20 Jun 2022)

Ella se las traga a pares, que parecéis nuebos, coño 

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (20 Jun 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Todo esto suena a truco, a algo filtrado deliberadamente, pero para que hablen de este fulano y que no caiga en el olvido.
> Demasiado actuado todo.



Actores... obvio.


----------



## valensalome (20 Jun 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Traducido:
> 
> Hace tiempo que nuestro matrimonio es un fracaso total. Seguramente ya pillé al cocas este follándose a otra al poco de tener los críos. Pero yo saco más beneficio económico estando junto a él y sobretodo por los niños, para que no sufran un divorcio y se traumaticen. Él se va con guarras y yo también. Convivimos solo de cara a la galería, pero quererenos no nos queremos ni dormimos juntos siquiera.



quererse no se si se querrán o no, pero como dice otro forero por ahí a mi eso me la suda, la cuestión es que tenemos todo el derecho de hacer carnaza de esos "detallitos" que yo creo que son los más importantes porque estamos tratando de los temas que están "moldeando" nuestra sociedad, hay un video, pero ¿quién lo ha grabado?, ¿ha sido consentido tanto el video como el acto por "amor" y no por dinero por medio?


----------



## César Borgia (20 Jun 2022)

Que no sea la mujer la que lo ha difundido para vengarse y ahora se hace la progre .......................


----------



## Jonny Favourite (20 Jun 2022)

A mi mientras me pase la visa oro como si se quiere follar al perro jijiji


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (20 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Personalmente no creo en ese tipo de relaciones llamadas comúnmente ABIERTAS. En mi opinión son nocivas y van contra la naturaleza humana. Pero de cara a la galería, queda chupiguay.
> 
> Claro que es solo mi opinión, y por tanto, rebatible.



Sí, vamos a ver lo modernos y abiertos que son y lo bien que lo llevan y lo asumido que lo tienen. 
En cuanto empiecen los machetazos en las demandas de divorcio , esta le va a echar la culpa al Papa, a Santa Teresa y al Monseñor Escrivá.


----------



## csainz (20 Jun 2022)

A ese tío le daban de ostias en el colegio fijo. Antes de maquillarse con la barba y las greñas para ocultar su cara.


----------



## Lady_A (20 Jun 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Claro que no se queja.... Y ESTO QUE COÑO ES???
> 
> *Mierda de sociedad católica y patriarcal”, continúa escribiendo en su particular descargo.
> 
> ...




Es que lleva razon.

Porque lo primero que se ha pensado es que es una cornuda y no que podía tener una relacion de pareja abierta. Y los mensajes han sido de pobrecita la mujer sufriente. Por supuesto que si ha dado en la diana.


En la sociedad patriarcal (y suma cristiana) la mujer solo puede ser cornuda y sufriente, y las relaciones fuera del matrimonio como infidelidad vienen determinada por el patriarcado donde se establecía la consanguinidad por la fidelidad de la mujer y de ahi deriva el concepto patriarcal de pobrecita mujer que acepta cuernos mas la suma del concepto judeocristiano de infidelidad como pecado y sumisión de ambos cónyuges pero principalmente la mujer como "abnegación al sacramento y obediencia al matrimonio", penalizando a la mujer infiel o a compadeciendo a la mujer sufriente (abnegación al sacramento y obediencia).







Guaguei dijo:


> ya pero a lo mejor no habria que llamarlo pareja, esos no son pareja abierta, son relacion abierta, mejor llamarlo pareja intermitente
> como decir matrimonio , a la union de gays
> 
> si se quiere degenerar que se haga bien, sin paños calientes
> ...



Pareja porque la pareja no solo se define por el sexo. Eso es una concepción judeocristiana. Se define por la implicación.

Los motivos por lo que dos personas deciden estar juntas, seguir juntas suele ser algo mas que sexo. El sexo se puede tener con un conocido, un amigo, un desconocido y hasta mediando dinero de por medio, pero los motivos por lo que dos personas deciden que estan juntas (que incluso no tiene que significar convivir o tener hijos) suelen ser afectivos-emocionales donde es habitual el sexo, pero no tiene porque ser excluyente. Nada de relacion abierta, son pareja abierta, porque relacion abierta pueden ser un follaamigo pero pareja representa una unión afectivo-emocional.


----------



## midelburgo (20 Jun 2022)

Jo jo. Esperabais que montará un Willy Smith y en unos días os presentará a Mamadou.


----------



## Madafaca (20 Jun 2022)

Esto acabará en bukake.
Al tiempo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Todo esto suena a truco, a algo filtrado deliberadamente, pero para que hablen de este fulano y que no caiga en el olvido.
> Demasiado actuado todo.




TOTALMENTE


----------



## valensalome (20 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Es que lleva razon.
> 
> Porque lo primero que se ha pensado es que es una cornuda y no que podía tener una relacion de pareja abierta. Y los mensajes han sido de pobrecita la mujer sufriente. Por supuesto que si ha dado en la diana.
> 
> ...



muy de acuerdo contigo lady ¿supongo que estarás en contra de esa nueva ley para abolir las transacciones económicas en el sexo?


----------



## Guaguei (20 Jun 2022)

Papi donde dice Mami que va esta tarde, por que no puede quedarse con nosotros en la playa
a quedado con el señor de internet , que nos van a poner internet en casa

pareja abierta? pareja de imbeciles


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (20 Jun 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Podéis flipar con la de gente que tiene matrimonios abiertos.



Yo conozco a unos de los que siempre se sospechó, incluso de intercambios con una pareja amiga.
El era simpatiquísimo y a ella se la veía como sumisa, pero a saber.
¿Qué cómo están hoy?
Muy derroidos.


----------



## butricio (20 Jun 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Pues la respuesta de la mujer me parece muy buena. No dice nada que no sea cierto.
> 
> La libertad de las personas está por encima de simbolismos ante un cura, un alcalde o un juez.
> Esta señora separa el sexo del amor y formar una familia, y es como debe ser.



Todo bien hasta que se dedica a grabarse


----------



## Dragón Asesino (20 Jun 2022)

La pregunta es... Por qué cojones debería interesarnos lo que haga esta gentuza en su vida privada? Como si se la pica un pollo y lo suben por las redes. Que coñazo de gente.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Jun 2022)

FrayCuervo dijo:


> "Mierda de sociedad católica y patriarcal" dice la prenda. Menudo cacao debe tener esta en la cabeza.



Con algo más de valores católicos la sociedad y el individuo, irían mejor.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

Morgan el gato dijo:


> Osea que todo es un montaje de unos buenos actotes a favor de la poligamia y el folla que te folla. Mas agenda. TODO OK.




EXACTO.

*SI FUERA DE VERDAD YA VERIAS A LA AGENCIA DE PROTECCION DE DATOS*

*   

PIDIENDO IPESES COMO SI NO HUBIERA MAñANA*



*SELF PROMOTION TOTAL 

QUE ALGUIEN LO DENUNCIA

AUQUE COMO LA PARTE INTERESADA...EN LO QUE ESTA INTERESADA ES EN LA SELF PROMOtion*
No recuerdo si pueden intervenir o no







Agencia Española de Protección de Datos | AEPD







www.aepd.es


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

3h

Santi Millán y Corbacho eran dos charnegos ninis a los que yo metí de críos en una compañía teatral de Barcelona. Estamos hablando del año 88 o así. En esa época en la Cataluña de los pre Juegos Lolailolímpicos caías en gracia si eras tonto y charnego.

Jun 20, 2022 · 3:37 PM UTC · Twitter Web App


*SANTI MILLAN Y CORBACHO ¿ NOVIOS O INVENT ?*










¿ QUE SE INVENTARA POR TROLEADA Y QUE SERA VERDA ?








Yo he visto a Berto Romero , vestido de sultana jordana, en una cama redonda con singulares personajes ataviados con máscaras.

​

 
Alfonso Cabeza @Al_fonso_Cab_​ 3h

Por aquél tiempo, Buenafuente empezaba a ser un jefazo en TV3. Le encantaban los bufones charnegos tanto como a Pedrerol los becarios de 20. Silvia Abril, que estaba liada con un famoso político del PSC, empezó a salir con Andreu, gracias a mi. Yo los presenté​ 
 
Alfonso Cabeza @Al_fonso_Cab_​ 3h
​ 
Bueno, pero lo más noticioso es que Corbacho y Santi Millán eran novios en aquél tiempo .​









Hilo Oficial Doctor Papaya


QUE ENRREDA HA PUESTO LA CUENTA SOLO PARA SEGUIDORES CONFIRMADOS ESO SUMADO A QUE ESTA TODO EL RATO CAMBIANDO DE NICK ( SIN CAMBIAR DE CUENTA ) Y A MUCHO MAREAR Y POCO CONTAR. ME DA LA IMPRESION DE QUE NO VAMOS A SACAR NADA INTERESANTE YA Y QUE LO UNICO QUE HACE ES MAREAR LA PERDIZ ESO...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## etsai (20 Jun 2022)

_'Yo no soy una víctima"_

Ni se acuerda de que tienen dos hijos en común que son las verdaderas víctimas de tener dos padres tan guays. Ahora sus amigos se pajearan viendo a su padre bombeando a una tía.

Cosas chulísimas que no sucedían con Pakito.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

NI SE QUIEN NMO HE VISTO A NINGUNA DE LAS DOS
PERO ME INTUYO QUE DEBE SER DEL CLAN DE LOS BEGOñO

ESTO ES MAS PUBLICIDAD QUE OTRA COSA PARA AGENDA DE INTERCAMBIO DE PAJERAS

DENUNCIAD A LA AEPD Y YA VERAS COMO LES INTERESA A " LOS AFECTADOS"

O YA TENDRAN PREPARADO PARIPE DE QUIEN SE COME EL MARRON QUE TAMBIEN SERA PARTE DEL REPARTO


----------



## JimmyBond (20 Jun 2022)

Me parece perfecto que ahora quiera salvar la imagen de su matrimonio e hijos. Pero haberlo pensado antes, no mentir y no salir en los medios y dar consejos de moralidad y de familia unida. Vuestra relación es una mierda como muchas más que hay.


----------



## noseyo (20 Jun 2022)

Típica pareja progre de mierda que no saben lo que es el respeto u el amor , si fuera un muerto de hambre seguro no pensaría igual


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

DE LOS CLUBS DE INTERCAMBIO DE PAREJAS

LA APPS PARA DESESPERADOS

YA DIRECTAMENTE A LOS CONGRESOS DEL WORL ECONOMIC FORUM

A PINTAR CON EXCREMENTOS MONTADA EN UN COLUMPIO

CON UN TIO BEBIEND UNA COPA DE VINO CON POSE SNOBS DE FONDO


----------



## varefrj (20 Jun 2022)

etsai dijo:


> _'Yo no soy una víctima"_
> 
> Ni se acuerda de que tienen dos hijos en común que son las verdaderas víctimas de tener dos padres tan guays. Ahora sus amigos se pajearan viendo a su padre bombeando a una zorra.
> 
> Cosas chulísimas que no sucedían con Pakito.



si que sucedian... y peores


pero no habia internet ni smartfons y no ocurrian estas filtraciones de videos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

AGENDA GLOBALISTA

INTERCAMBIO DE PAREJAS

NO TENDRAS NADA 

NI PAREJA NI HIJOS NI FAMILIA NI NADA A TU NOMBRE 


Y SERAS FELIZ


(LO TENDRAN ELLOS CLARO )




​


----------



## Guaguei (20 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Pareja porque la pareja no solo se define por el sexo. Eso es una concepción judeocristiana. Se define por la implicación.
> 
> Los motivos por lo que dos personas deciden estar juntas, seguir juntas suele ser algo mas que sexo. El sexo se puede tener con un conocido, un amigo, un desconocido y hasta mediando dinero de por medio, pero los motivos por lo que dos personas deciden que estan juntas (que incluso no tiene que significar convivir o tener hijos) suelen ser afectivos-emocionales donde es habitual el sexo, pero no tiene porque ser excluyente. Nada de relacion abierta, son pareja abierta, porque relacion abierta pueden ser un follaamigo pero pareja representa una unión afectivo-emocional.



claro dos calcetines tambien pueden ser una pareja, no te lies con rollos juedeocristianos y chorradas
entre personas , pareja es pareja , por que se entiende como tal, con lo que conlleva
no intentes ser moderna y adaptarte a la realidad promocionada, a no ser que sea lo que pretendes

toda la vida pareja ha sido pareja, si ahora le quieres dar otro significado es cosa tuya y de los woke, o tal vez te lias con el significado exacto de la palabra y te crees que eres mas lista, y que puede significar mas cosas y es un termino mas amplio

yo puedo estar estudiando en un piso alquilado compartido con otra chica que tambien estudia, vivimos junto y no somos pareja, somos compañeros de piso


----------



## fyahball (20 Jun 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> Papi donde dice Mami que va esta tarde, por que no puede quedarse con nosotros en la playa
> a quedado con el señor de internet , que nos van a poner internet en casa
> 
> pareja abierta? pareja de imbeciles



los hijos tienen un futuro maravilloso con estos padres respondables

para nada, le importa más su pichilla de maricón a Santi Millán que sus hijos

es cuestión de prioridades

la otra una payasa satánica y amargada, con sabor a cono de otras en la boca

una pareja feliz y unos hijos sanos

JODETE PUTA DEGENERADA SATANICA

A MAMAR OJETES DE LAS PUTAS QUE TE TRAIGA TU MARIDITO


----------



## BigJoe (20 Jun 2022)

> soy muy liberal y respetuosa y tolerante
> malidta sociedad católica

Vete a la putísima mierda.


----------



## Critikalspanish (20 Jun 2022)

Todas putas.


----------



## valensalome (20 Jun 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> DE LOS CLUBS DE INTERCAMBIO DE PAREJAS
> 
> LA APPS PARA DESESPERADOS
> 
> ...



que grande eres gato


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

*INTERCAMBIO DE NO PAREJAS*

*NO TENER NADA

NO DINERO

NO SEXOS DEFINIDOS

NO PRIVACIDAD - NO DINERO - TUS HIJOS SON DEL ESTADO 

SEXO DE METAVERSO Y DE PAGO SIEMPRE 

PAGAR POR TODO*

*COME BICHOS *


----------



## baifo (20 Jun 2022)

Hoy me ha llegado el vídeo por whatsapp,típico grupo de gente del trabajo... En fin , pensé yo que sería el típico video para promocionarse que venden como robado . Pero mira tú, ahora leo ésto y veo que la cosa es más rastrera aún , es una mierda de campaña para promocionar que todo , por repugnante que sea , es bueno excepto una relación tradicional de pareja normal.


----------



## algala (20 Jun 2022)

Esta tía es imbécil. Joder que tienen dos niños que van a ver a su padre puesto de coca follandose a otra.


----------



## valensalome (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Morgan el gato (20 Jun 2022)

Con su COMUNICAO OFISIAL y todo!
Tira un hueso al goy que lo roerá con furia porcina. Que aburrimiento mesié!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Jun 2022)

Si hubiera cogido una ETS no se la veria tan contenta. 

Pero tiempo al tiempo


----------



## corolaria (20 Jun 2022)

Joder, con Doña Digna. Que la gente de la farándula sois putas y puteros ya lo sabemos todos, bonita. Que no es nada nuevo, que es tradición de siglos.

Está claro que aún no han recibido una oferta que colme sus expectativas como para ir de gira a Sálvame Delux.


----------



## Guaguei (20 Jun 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Todo esto suena a truco, a algo filtrado deliberadamente, pero para que hablen de este fulano y que no caiga en el olvido.
> Demasiado actuado todo.



yo creo que es altamente sospechoso
pero no creo que hayan sido tan tontos de filtrar un video asi para hacer una farsa, sobre todo el no lo soltaria un video asi

el filtrado ha sido real y ha sido un buen marron, el pues ha dicho que eso es delito, que son cosas privadas y que esta muy mal, que podia decir

y ella, para no comerse una humillacion epica de famosetes y no saber que decir, ha dicho que todo correcto y se a hecho la progre degenerada por que ademas cree le beneficia y esta muy de moda

pero no me creo que sean tan relacion abierta supermoderna como ella dice, con esas criaturas que tienen

Y ella se la va a devolver, habra pensado bueno, pues ahora vamos en este plan pues fenomenal, vamos entonces


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Jun 2022)

CORTOCIRCUITO FEMINAZI. - ¿Que tienen las feministas que decir a todo esto?

- ¿Nos mostramos a favor de este hijo de puta? MAL
- ¿Nos mostramos en contra de las relaciones abiertas? MAL
- ¿Decimo que la mujer de Santi MIllan esta haciendolo mal? MAL

¡¡¡¡¡¡Cortocircuito everywhere!!!!!! Esperemos que Irena Montera decida.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Jun 2022)

Jajajaja menuda tipeja.

Osea que la sociedades machistas y patriarcales eran muy malas porque obligaban a las mujeres a tragar con las infidelidades de sus maridos, con queridas o con amantes.

Al mismo tiempo la sociedad es machista y patriarcal porque critica a su marido por ser un adúltero y ponerle los cuernos.

En fin, la progresía en todo su esplendor. El puterío, el sexo lúdico es malo porque cosifica y sexualiza a la mujer, al mismo tiempo el poliamor es la polla en verso y la mar de moderno.

El folleteo es algo más o menos banal y no pasa nada si uno va echando polvetes sin ton ni son, pero oiga si a alguien se le ocurre tocarle una teta a otra o violarla, la pena que sea similar o mayor al homicidio. Menos mal que el sexo era algo intrascendente que si llega a ser importante, agárrate y no te menees.

Que ellos hacen una peli con tías en bolas, uy que moderno y que progresista. Que sacan a una tía en bolas para anunciar jabón o un coche, a la cárcel con el capitalista nauseabundo. Y así todo ¿No os dan ganas de majarlos a hostias hasta dejarlos hechos un guiñapo?

Que bien se lo han montado los progres. Cornean a la mujer a placer pero siguen siendo buenos y enrollados. En cambio si un putero engaña a la mujer, a cárcel con él.

La verdad es que estos modernillos darían pena si no diesen tanto asco. Osea que a la tipeja esta no le importa que el marido folle por ahí, pero oiga si ya lo ponen por internet y todo el mundo se entera, entonces sí, ya le molesta. De hecho esta polémica no existiría si lo hubiesen pillado cenando con otra. Pero como ha sido follando, algo que parece no tener mayor importancia, sí le molesta.

En fin vaya gentuza.


----------



## ischainyn (20 Jun 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Pues la respuesta de la mujer me parece muy buena. No dice nada que no sea cierto.
> 
> La libertad de las personas está por encima de simbolismos ante un cura, un alcalde o un juez.
> Esta señora separa el sexo del amor y formar una familia, y es como debe ser.



Ya, ya....que te ponga los cuernos tu mujer y sueltas tu lo mismo....Y UNA POLLA IBAS A SOLTAR LO MISMO...y ella lo suelta eso de cara a la galería, en la intimidad le habrá puesto bueno....vamos, y si lo permite es que ella hace lo mismo...


----------



## Ds_84 (20 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Es que lleva razon.
> 
> Porque lo primero que se ha pensado es que es una cornuda y no que podía tener una relacion de pareja abierta. Y los mensajes han sido de pobrecita la mujer sufriente. Por supuesto que si ha dado en la diana.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver....eso no es una relación abierta, eso es una relación con permiso de ser destruida de forma repetida por ambos, no cambiéis el nombre de las cosas.

Abierta está una puerta, que cuando la cierro mantiene su integridad estructural e impide ver quien hay dentro de la habitación.

Una puerta agujereada como un queso gruyère no es una puerta 'abierta', es una puerta destruida.

Y la tal Rosa actualmente tiene más agujeros que la puerta de mi ejemplo.

El respeto, el compromiso y la fidelidad para muchos es de nancys, culpa de Franco y de las monjas de clausura 

Los progres estáis enfermos de la cabeza, sin duda debido a una sobresocialización.

si Rosa quiere demostrar que su familia no es patriarcal, facha, nancy y franquista DEBE separarse ipso facto de Santi Millán...de lo contrarionestá siendo presa de esos mismos estereotipos patriarcales, cristianos y 'carcas' que tanto critica como el concepto de 'mujer sufridora', pero no lo va a hacer porque esto no va de moral, va de dinero.

Que risas cuando sus hijos vean como su padre se folla por el culo el matrimonio que contrajo con su Rosa  ..no se puede estar en misa y repicando.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> yo creo que es altamente sospechoso
> pero no creo que hayan sido tan tontos de filtrar un video asi para hacer una farsa, sobre todo el no lo soltaria un video asi
> 
> el filtrado ha sido real y ha sido un buen marron, el pues ha dicho que eso es delito, que son cosas privadas y que esta muy mal, que podia decir
> ...



FALSO TODO

TRATAN AL GOYINATO COMO QUE LO QUE ES

SIMPLE Y BASICO

POR FAVOR. EL GUION PLANTILLA DE LOS VIDEOS SEXUALES ES UN PUTO ESQUEMA A REPETIR ( DE LA AGENDA NWO ) 

DESDE LOS DE LAS KARDASIAN A TODOS LOS QUE QUIERAN

LO VAN HACIENDO TODOS


----------



## tbgs (20 Jun 2022)

Lo que nose es a quien le puede importar estas mierdas en un foro de economia
Ni que fuera el puto salvame


----------



## Guaguei (20 Jun 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> FALSO TODO
> 
> TRATAN AL GOYINATO COMO QUE LO QUE ES
> 
> SIMPLE Y BASICO



si fuera juez, necesitaria mas pruebas y testigos
hay que ser gilipollas para soltar tu mismo un video asi
pero todo es posible gato


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> si fuera juez, necesitaria mas pruebas y testigos
> hay que ser gilipollas para soltar tu mismo un video asi
> pero todo es posible gato



QUE DA IGUAL LO QUE TU CREAS O PIENSES xD

estos tienen otras agendas y otras cosas que no encajan con la manera goyim de ver la vida


----------



## Guaguei (20 Jun 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> QUE DA IGUAL LO QUE TU CREAS O PIENSES xD
> 
> estos tienen otras agendas y otras cosas que no encajan con la manera goyim de ver la vida



bueno si tu ya lo sabes, a mi me importa bien poco, de hecho no se ni por que me he enredado en este mierda de hilo que parece el salvame
puede que lleves razon, alla ellos y sus tejemanejes, y la decadencia de su familia por interes


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

*REGLA DE ORO
NO HAY *

SI SALE EN LOS MEDIOS
= ES AGENDA NWO


SI SALE EN LOS REDES SOCIALES
= ES AGENDA NWO



SI ENTRAN CMs MENEAR LOS TEMAS EN FOROS 
= ES AGENDA NWO


----------



## Tzadik (20 Jun 2022)

A ella le da igual porque ella también se meterá en la cama con mulatos con pollo es como antebrazos. Así de degenerados son los progres


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Jun 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> yo creo que es altamente sospechoso
> (...)
> *Y ella se la va a devolver, habra pensado bueno, pues ahora vamos en este plan pues fenomenal, vamos entonces*



Esa se ha hecho cuenta en Badoo, Tinder, y hasta en esa otra red social de moros que buscan cagar pechos de chortinas occidentales a cambio de petrodólares, no recuerdo el nombre de esa red.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Jun 2022)

Lo realmente curioso es que nadie piensa muchas veces en situaciones luego la mar de corrientes o vulgares y perfectamente posibles.

¿Qué pasaría si el tal Santiago preñase por descuido a una de sus queridas? Obviamente abortaría, porque esta gente es así de "moderna". Pero y si la chica dice que no.

¿Le pasa una pensión? ¿Comparte su tiempo con su nuevo hijo? O sería un machirulo patriarcal irresponsable que pasaría del niño.

¿Aceptaría la cornuda compartir recursos con el nuevo bastardo?

Esta es ni más ni menos la sociedad de los progres. Al final el que termina muerto es el bebé nonato porque no hay otra.


----------



## fyahball (20 Jun 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Vamos a ver....eso no es una relación abierta, eso es una relación con permiso de ser destruida de forma repetida por ambos, no cambiéis el nombre de las cosas.
> 
> Abierta está una puerta, que cuando la cierro mantiene su integridad estructural e impide ver quien hay dentro de la habitación.
> 
> ...



No solo eso

ahora que pienso

creo que la cornuda esta es MACHISTA y PATRIARCAL...

no ha dicho nada a favor de la pobre chica que sale encima de la polla de su marido

menuda TERRORISTA MACHISTA

que pasa? que la intimidad de la golfa - de la que llevas tu y tus hijos el aroma del coño en la boca - no importa nada?

no te importa la intimidad de la guarra esa?

MUY MAL, ROSA, ERES UNA SUCIA MACHISTA

Todo mi apoyo a la chica que salía en pelotas como una puta follando con tu marido, guarra machista, deja de oprimirla jodida facha asquerosa


----------



## Alberto1989 (20 Jun 2022)

Claramente es un hecho que va a utilizar el NWO.

No vas a tener nada, y seras "feliz"... ni terrenos, ni casa, ni coche, ni nada en propiedad.

Pero te crees que vas a tener mujer e hijos? No hombre no. Entra en el pack, pagar si que vas a pagar, eso si, pero no son tuyos, tu mujer se la va a follar medio vecindario y tus hijos Dios sabe qué cosas les van a meter en la cabeza.

Cuando dicen que no vas a tener nada, no se refiere solo a objetos, no vas a tener relaciones personales sanas tampoco.


----------



## lagintoinc (20 Jun 2022)

No me creo nada,ni a ella,ni que el autograbado vídeo con tanto postureo por esos actores sea para uso privado,ni nada de nada.Publicidad pura y dura de la que saldrán beneficiados,eso sí me lo creo.


----------



## B. Golani (20 Jun 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Pues la respuesta de la mujer me parece muy buena. No dice nada que no sea cierto.
> 
> La libertad de las personas está por encima de simbolismos ante un cura, un alcalde o un juez.
> Esta señora separa el sexo del amor y formar una familia, y es como debe ser.



Pues yo no creo que es asi como deba ser


----------



## El guardaespaldas (20 Jun 2022)

Hay quien opina que el vídeo lo ha filtrado el propio Santi Millán.

Yo creo que no, por tres razones:
- queda como un pollacorta, nada que ver con los 30 cm. de rigor de cualquier burbu.
- parece que encocado, nada bueno para su reputación, presentando un programa "familiar"
- al pagar por follar se pone contra el movimiento faminazi al que pertenece y, a la vez, dice muy poco de si mismo; alguien que, por ser famosete y tal, podría cepillarse gratis a cualquier shortina


----------



## maxkuiper (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Vill-Vacunas (20 Jun 2022)

La culpa es de Vox


----------



## CommiePig (20 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1096916



gentuza sectaria, viviendo de lujo sin remar de nuestros Impuestos, como buenos testaferros de las charosubvenciones del regimen socialmugroso

..siendo psicopatas cristianofobos...


de poder, no se sabia


eso sí, criticar las enseñanzas islamicas contra la Constitucion y las mujeres..noo nooo, eso sí que no


cobardes apesebrados, desleales


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (20 Jun 2022)

El guardaespaldas dijo:


> Hay quien opina que el vídeo lo ha filtrado el propio Santi Millán.
> 
> Yo creo que no, por tres razones:
> - queda como un pollacorta, nada que ver con los 30 cm. de rigor de cualquier burbu.
> ...



¿Qué era una puta?


----------



## CommiePig (20 Jun 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> La culpa es de Vox



follan mal y de manera promiscua, para parar a la Hultraderetxa


----------



## CommiePig (20 Jun 2022)

FrayCuervo dijo:


> "Mierda de sociedad católica y patriarcal" dice la prenda. Menudo cacao debe tener esta en la cabeza.



la coca y las charosubvenciones para su coca, le impiden razonar mejor


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (20 Jun 2022)

"El ni tan mal" neolenguaje progre rancio.


----------



## CommiePig (20 Jun 2022)

I'm back dijo:


> Lo que tienen que hacer algunos para justificarse



justifican sus vicios, normalizandolos


----------



## Ritalapollera (20 Jun 2022)

Jojojojojojo por si alguien tenía dudas ya nos ha aclarado lo que es

Jajajajajajajajaja

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Donald-Trump (20 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1096916



Verá que feliz es en la sociedad islámica a la que vamos, el betazo del marido podrá seguir follando fuera de casa ,ella no.


----------



## Ritalapollera (20 Jun 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Pues la respuesta de la mujer me parece muy buena. No dice nada que no sea cierto.
> 
> La libertad de las personas está por encima de simbolismos ante un cura, un alcalde o un juez.
> Esta señora separa el sexo del amor y formar una familia, y es como debe ser.



Claro claro...

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Triyuga (20 Jun 2022)

Tu vida privada no me interesa
El que vsea marica, es su problema...


----------



## jcrm70 (20 Jun 2022)

Pues a mí me parece bien que cada una seleccione cúal es su roll sexual. Igual a ella la gusta llevarlos. quienes somos nosotros para juzgar la intimidad sexual de cada uno?. A mi me da un poco de pena y de envidia. Por un lado la rubia, esta muy bien la yegua para un ratito, pero a la vez es una pena que se busque niñas y no tías que caldean mejor de su misma edad xD . 

El mayor crimen es ponerte un condón para follarte una 'señorita' de esa guisa.


----------



## tovarovsky (20 Jun 2022)

Hablais de sus hijos... Acaso sus creyeis que no han visto a sus viegos haciendo intercambios con otros maromos y maromas de forma abierta y liberal? Jo Jo Jo
Esos vidrios chechuales rulan entre amiguetes de la telemierda cada fin de semana. Se lo pasan bien y hacen retos entre parejas y amigos para ver quien puede presumir de mas hazañas, encuentros y prácticas sexuales. Se os ve poco habituados a ese tipo de prácticas que son lo mas normal entre la telepandi. Cualquier milfa que salga en la TV, aunque aparentemente sea respetable y profesional, puede ser la mas golfa y depravada. La susodicha supuestamente "cornuda", tiene una amiga televisiva con la que vosotros fantaseais de apellido muy norteño ..


----------



## Ds_84 (20 Jun 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> "El ni tan mal" neolenguaje progre rancio.



Sin duda el.indicador de relativismo.moral por excelencia, muy bien traído, se me había escapado.

Es como decir.."Sé que llevo cuernos, pero con este sermoncito que acabo de soltar echandoos la bronca de que sois carcas y patriarcales" pos oye...no me ha salido tan mal...esto de llevar cuernos no es pa tanto como me habian contado oyesss


----------



## pasapiseroverde (20 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> La mayoría de las sociedades llevan miles de años siendo MONÓGAMAS. Por algo será.



Monógamas de cara a la galería...


----------



## URULOK (20 Jun 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Pues la respuesta de la mujer me parece muy buena. No dice nada que no sea cierto.
> 
> La libertad de las personas está por encima de simbolismos ante un cura, un alcalde o un juez.
> Esta señora separa el sexo del amor y formar una familia, y es como debe ser.



Hasta que cambien el profe de yoga y se sienta agredida


----------



## MagdalenaCruella (21 Jun 2022)

Pues si tan normal es ver un vídeo de tu marido follando con otra, no sé qué dice de un delito dos líneas más abajo.
Si es súper natural y súper normal, no hay nada de lo que avergonzarse ¿no?

A ver si se aclaran.


----------



## pepinox (21 Jun 2022)

> "Me da mucha pereza ver que, a estas alturas, el sexo consentido y privado siga causando escándalos."



Vamos a ver, querida: no escandaliza el sexo consentido en privado, lo que escandaliza es el sexo extramatrimonial. Para comportaros como compañeros de piso, no hacía falta casarse.


----------



## SrPurpuron (21 Jun 2022)

Lo que hacen algunos para que les hagan casito


----------



## JimmyBond (21 Jun 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Relación abierta:
> - Santiii vas a volver tarde? te hago la cena?
> - no, después del curro me voy a follar a mi compañera de trabajo, ya pico algo en su casa
> - Guayyyy, pero no llegues muy tarde y nos vemos una peli acurrucaditos en sofá, te quieroooo, un besitooooo



Jajaja así es. Pero hubiera sido mejor que Santi le dijera preparas la cena y limpias la casa mientras yo me follo a otra, que estoy muy ocupado.
La relación abierta es una pantomima para quedar bien. Que incrédula su mujer.


----------



## xicomalo (21 Jun 2022)

abascal un esñolito mas jajajajaja


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Jun 2022)

sociedad patriarcal dice la muy retrasada jojojoj


----------



## Ds_84 (21 Jun 2022)

no le hagais la putada de mandarle el link del hilonpor email eh que sus conozco


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Jun 2022)

*VRO_OTAL*







poderoso caballero es *DON DINERO* (si no de qué...)


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (21 Jun 2022)

Te zankeo porque es el perfecto retrato de una sociedad que terminará comiéndose por los pies a la otra.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (21 Jun 2022)

MagdalenaCruella dijo:


> Pues si tan normal es ver un vídeo de tu marido follando con otra, no sé qué dice de un delito dos líneas más abajo.
> Si es súper natural y súper normal, no hay nada de lo que avergonzarse ¿no?
> 
> A ver si se aclaran.



Justo. Es una contradicción tan obvia que dan ganas de hostiarla hasta que te duelan las manos. Porque es directamente un insulto a quien lo lee.

Si yo considero lo más normal del mundo y me gusta ir a jugar a los bolos ¿Por qué cojones me iba a molestar que alguien me fotografiase haciéndolo? Es más le firmo la foto.

Pero ya se sabe lo de los progres consiste en "cabalgar contradicciones" que no pasa nada. Ahora eso sí, ay de los hipócritas que sean del bando contrario.


----------



## jcrm70 (21 Jun 2022)

Una mujer inteligente , de las que tienen templanza, sabe que a un hombre que se vista por los pies, siempre va a ser un pecador de 'coños' como ella bien lo explica cuando dice 'coños'. pues eso son, son coños, y ella no puede evitar que a él le gusten las tías, de hecho es justo porque le gustan las mujeres que tiene dos hijos con él.

Así que si le deja, una de dos, o se busca uno más putero o se busca un puritano con el cual se deberá aburrir más y a estas alturas no le pega mucho eso ya.

Lo que debe hacer la mujer es dejarnos ver la colección entera de vídeos x que tendrán ambos. Ya hace muchos años que dejé el hábito de grabarme follando, pero cuando lo hacía me grababa follando con cada una que podía, mi mujer incluida, así que no creo que haya sido una sola vez con la Marita y se acabó. Deben tener una buena colección que ahora que ya sabe, podrían dejárnosla ver!, total ahora ya, qué más les dará, qué van a perder ? la virginidad?.!

Lo malo son cosas cómo lo del marido de la Hormigos, el conocido Pajarito (Jesús Athoneo creo que se llama, pero en su pueblo le conocen por Pajarito, en honor a una escultura de un astado llamado así). Eso sí que debe ser penoso, pobre hombre, come de los cuernos que le mete la mujer de lo que se debe aburrir con él. 

Ya lo dije antes, pero me reitero. Lo más reprochable y detestable de este asunto es que se haya puesto un condón para montarse a esa yegua. Eso es casi un insulto y por supuesto no es lo mismo introducir un pene en una vagina acogedora e incitadora como la de la Marita, que meterle un plástico. Si te va de putas putas ok, pero en este caso no es ese el caso.


----------



## Petazetah (21 Jun 2022)

Pobres hijos, al final son los más perjudicados por tener padres de estos posmodernos y egoístas. Los hijos de esta gentuza salen luego todos trastornados


----------



## romeoalfa (21 Jun 2022)

Es un cornuda que no quiere que le señalen por cornuda….y la culpa del patriarcado? Será el que tu marido tiene colgado!!!


----------



## dac1 (21 Jun 2022)

Esta en pasion.com o slumi?


----------



## robert73 (21 Jun 2022)

????


----------



## Louis Renault (21 Jun 2022)

FrayCuervo dijo:


> "Mierda de sociedad católica y patriarcal" dice la prenda. Menudo cacao debe tener esta en la cabeza.



Cuernos como un arce es lo que tiene.


----------



## jcrm70 (21 Jun 2022)

a lo del Dr. Cabeza, pues entiendo que quiere decir que a Santi Millan le va la carne y el pescado. Y al Corbacho la carne nada más.


----------



## Byblos07 (21 Jun 2022)

Yo creo que está muy escocida, pero piensa que yendo de guay, abierta y tolerante le dará buena fama entre los buenrrollistas poliamorosos y polipollassos y, sobre todo, policoñassos de folleteo ecoresiliente, sostenible y ecológico de respeto a la diversidad animal (siempre con ladillas). Es una pose para intentar quedar por encima y dar lecciones de moral.

Pero escuece. Claro que escuece. Esas respuestas de Rosa son de escozor máximo reconcentrao.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (21 Jun 2022)

Son las ventajas de vivir en un país catolico.
Si viviera en otro país,no podría decir ni esta boca es mía.
moral poca y dignidad ni sabe lo que es.


----------



## ironpipo (21 Jun 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Yo conozco a unos de los que siempre se sospechó, incluso de intercambios con una pareja amiga.
> El era simpatiquísimo y a ella se la veía como sumisa, pero a saber.
> ¿Qué cómo están hoy?
> Muy derroidos.



Gente sanisima oiga


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)

*VA A HABER QUE CONTROLAROS UN POCO TAMBIEN EL CONSUMO DE ENERGIA EN WASAP*
Y VIRALES DE AUTOPROMOCION DE FAMOSOS
CONSUME DEMASIADA LUZ





__





Alemania pide a sus ciudadanos reducir consumo de gas


El canciller alemán pide a sus ciudadanos que reduzcan el consumo de gas por posible colapso del sistema. CADA KW CUENTA https://www.eleconomista.es/energia/noticias/11823219/06/22/El-Gobierno-aleman-pide-ahorrar-energia-ante-un-posible-corte-total-del-gas-ruso-Cada-kilovatio-cuenta.html En...




www.burbuja.info






*LA EUROPITA LOQUITA DE LAS VELAS*

*ESTO ES LA EUROPA DE 2022 AMIGOS *

https://www.eleconomista.es/energia...total-del-gas-ruso-Cada-kilovatio-cuenta.html


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)

robert73 dijo:


> ????



3h

Santi Millán y Corbacho eran dos charnegos ninis a los que yo metí de críos en una compañía teatral de Barcelona. Estamos hablando del año 88 o así. En esa época en la Cataluña de los pre Juegos Lolailolímpicos caías en gracia si eras tonto y charnego.

Jun 20, 2022 · 3:37 PM UTC · Twitter Web App


*SANTI MILLAN Y CORBACHO ¿ NOVIOS O INVENT ?*










¿ QUE SE INVENTARA POR TROLEADA Y QUE SERA VERDA ?








Yo he visto a Berto Romero , vestido de sultana jordana, en una cama redonda con singulares personajes ataviados con máscaras.

​

 
Alfonso Cabeza @Al_fonso_Cab_​ 3h

Por aquél tiempo, Buenafuente empezaba a ser un jefazo en TV3. Le encantaban los bufones charnegos tanto como a Pedrerol los becarios de 20. Silvia Abril, que estaba liada con un famoso político del PSC, empezó a salir con Andreu, gracias a mi. Yo los presenté​ 
 
Alfonso Cabeza @Al_fonso_Cab_​ 3h
​ 
Bueno, pero lo más noticioso es que Corbacho y Santi Millán eran novios en aquél tiempo .​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)

NI IDEA DE QUE HABLAN SOBRE CHANEL

​


----------



## Decipher (21 Jun 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Esta señora separa el sexo del amor y formar una familia, y es como debe ser.





Es lo mismo.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (21 Jun 2022)

Que zorra mas moderna.


----------



## Mongolo471 (21 Jun 2022)

Una pareja con derecho a intercambios, es más viejo que el cagar. No sé de qué habla la cornuda consentida.


----------



## NXT (21 Jun 2022)

"ataque a la intimidad"
"privado"
No será tan íntimo y privado si lo graba en vídeo, además de subirlo a la nube al alcance de cualquiera.

Lo mejor es cómo termina el escrito insultando a quien se escandaliza y diciéndoles cómo deberían reaccionar "en realidad", lo cual pone de manifiesto esa mentalidad tiránica típica de los femiprogres.

Cada uno puede tener en su intimidad las relaciones consentidas que le apetezcan y establecer sus propias normas. Ahora bien, no esperes que la gente opine sobre ello lo que tú quieras que opinen.


----------



## Joaquim (21 Jun 2022)

valensalome dijo:


> algunas cosas son más inexplicables,
> Ver archivo adjunto 1097082



En los años 90 sería muy guapa, pero me da a mi que esta tenía al galán del Hugh Grant a Pan y Agua.


----------



## PedrelGuape (21 Jun 2022)

Está llena de rabia, pero intenta salir bien parada publicamente.

"Sí, señores, ¡La gente folla!, dentro y fuera de la pareja"

-No, cornuda, la gente folla fuera de la pareja cuando busca lo qie no encuentra en la misma. Punto.

-"Mierda de sociedad católica y patriarcal". No, mierda de gente, con las creencias que sean, que se creen diferentes o mejores y no son mas que desechos peores que los demás.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (21 Jun 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Yo creo que está muy escocida, pero piensa que yendo de guay, abierta y tolerante le dará buena fama entre los buenrrollistas poliamorosos y polipollassos y, sobre todo, policoñassos de folleteo ecoresiliente, sostenible y ecológico de respeto a la diversidad animal (siempre con ladillas). Es una pose para intentar quedar por encima y dar lecciones de moral.
> 
> Pero escuece. Claro que escuece. Esas respuestas de Rosa son de escozor máximo reconcentrao.



Rosita busca polla enorme como la mía.

Olucha, aquí estamos que se que me lees


----------



## Chortina Premium (21 Jun 2022)

El poliamor está de moda en toda esa cuadrilla de degenerados progres comunistoides


----------



## feps (21 Jun 2022)

Los más antiguos del lugar recordarán a pisitófilos creditófagos. Él definió a los catalanes en general como "ateos, horteras y puteros". Creo que erró poco el tiro.


----------



## Julc (21 Jun 2022)

Ya sabemos quién lleva la pasta a casa.


----------



## gester (21 Jun 2022)

Las pocas parejas "abiertas" que he conocido, han acabado como el rosario de la aurora. Si ya es complicada una relación de pareja normal, si le metes "condimentos", Uf!


----------



## veismuler (21 Jun 2022)

Lo de relación abierta es discriminatorio.
Ya que solo uno de los dos se abre.


----------



## gester (21 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Cada cual es libre de establecer las reglas que crea convenientes en su relación.
> Ahora, yo con eso no comulgo.
> Esas historias raras de estoy contigo pero me tiro a otros, no. Eso es muy mal rollo y en mi opinión, nunca acaba bien.



Yo lo que he visto, porque es algo con lo que tampoco comulgo, en muchos casos es abierta porque uno de los dos miembros de la pareja lo impone y el otro traga para no perder esa relación y a esa persona. 

Relaciones tóxicas. Seguramente habrá alguna pareja donde los dos sean personas equilibradas y tengan las mismas ideas, pero de esas, las menos.


----------



## Avulense64 (21 Jun 2022)

jcrm70 dijo:


> Una mujer inteligente , de las que tienen templanza, sabe que a un hombre que se vista por los pies, siempre va a ser un pecador de 'coños' como ella bien lo explica cuando dice 'coños'. pues eso son, son coños, y ella no puede evitar que a él le gusten las tías, de hecho es justo porque le gustan las mujeres que tiene dos hijos con él.
> 
> Así que si le deja, una de dos, o se busca uno más putero o se busca un puritano con el cual se deberá aburrir más y a estas alturas no le pega mucho eso ya.
> 
> ...



Claro, que por no ser puta ya no tiene ETS, claro claro. Si te coges una enfermedad es tu problema, lo malo que se lo pegues a tu mujer.
Pero luego las putas son ellas eh.
Hay mucho cerdo también.


----------



## Avulense64 (21 Jun 2022)

gester dijo:


> Yo lo que he visto, porque es algo con lo que tampoco comulgo, en muchos casos es abierta porque uno de los dos miembros de la pareja lo impone y el otro traga para no perder esa relación y a esa persona.
> 
> Relaciones tóxicas. Seguramente habrá alguna pareja donde los dos sean personas equilibradas y tengan las mismas ideas, pero de esas, las menos.



Yo conozco algún caso y suelen acabar fatal, por muy equilibrados que sean.


----------



## gester (21 Jun 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Si hubiera cogido una ETS no se la veria tan contenta.
> 
> Pero tiempo al tiempo



Igual acaba con la viruela del homo ...


----------



## Avulense64 (21 Jun 2022)

gester dijo:


> Yo lo que he visto, porque es algo con lo que tampoco comulgo, en muchos casos es abierta porque uno de los dos miembros de la pareja lo impone *y el otro traga para no perder esa relación y a esa persona.*
> 
> Relaciones tóxicas. Seguramente habrá alguna pareja donde los dos sean personas equilibradas y tengan las mismas ideas, pero de esas, las menos.



Eso sí que es lamentable, permitir que tu pareja se trinque a otros para no perder a esa persona. De la dignidad ya ni hablamos. La gente está muy mal.


----------



## Skywalker22 (21 Jun 2022)

Veo que el tema da mucho de sí.


----------



## Culozilla (21 Jun 2022)

valensalome dijo:


> quererse no se si se querrán o no, pero como dice otro forero por ahí a mi eso me la suda, la cuestión es que tenemos todo el derecho de hacer carnaza de esos "detallitos" que yo creo que son los más importantes porque estamos tratando de los temas que están "moldeando" nuestra sociedad, hay un video, pero ¿quién lo ha grabado?, ¿ha sido consentido tanto el video como el acto por "amor" y no por dinero por medio?



Mi teoría es que lo ha difundido el posible novio de la rubia, al cual tendría acceso por descuido y lo habría colgado para el escarnio público.

Respecto a lo que dices de moldear la sociedad, pues no te falta razón. Hoy van a dar en TV3 un documental sobre el poli amor y salían 3 gayers gordus y calBos que son pareja; 3 charos lesbianas y una guarrilla con un nu-male. Al menos los que salían e la promoción del programa.
TV3 es la cadena más ’Woke’ que existe ahora mismo Y ya vienen a intentarnos meter en vena toda esa basura.


----------



## L'omertá (21 Jun 2022)

A mí, lo que hagan ellos con sus vidas me importa tres narices. Somos libres de elegir nuestros caminos. Lo que no comparto es que estas parejas tan "modernas" tengan hijos. Estos chavales van a crecer confundidos y traumatizados. 
-El otro día me pasaron el video de tu padre zumbándole a una, Manolito!
-Jojojo ¿tu madre pasa por las puertas Manolito?


----------



## L'omertá (21 Jun 2022)

Aparte está el tema de que todo este tipo de "relaciones" (homosexuales, parejas abiertas, swingers, liberales....) están diseñados -si, si diseñaron (narigón inside)- para destruir el concepto de FAMILIA. La familia es la clave de una sociedad organizada, con valores, decente, humilde y sacrificada, con la destrucción de estos pilares, ¿Qué obtenemos? Obtienes individuos egoístas que fracasarán una y otra vez en sus relaciones pues no encontrarán a nadie que "les haga feliz". Tendrás gente individualista que -si se reproducen- generarán a su vez más individualistas y egoístas. Es la destruccion del hombre


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (21 Jun 2022)

"hemos cambiado el ritmo cuando ha hecho falta" = relación abierta de rojo psicópata sin sentimientos basada en el dinero.


----------



## eljusticiero (21 Jun 2022)

jcrm70 dijo:


> Una mujer inteligente , de las que tienen templanza, sabe que a un hombre que se vista por los pies, siempre va a ser un pecador de 'coños' como ella bien lo explica cuando dice 'coños'. pues eso son, son coños, y ella no puede evitar que a él le gusten las tías, de hecho es justo porque le gustan las mujeres que tiene dos hijos con él.
> 
> Así que si le deja, una de dos, o se busca uno más putero o se busca un puritano con el cual se deberá aburrir más y a estas alturas no le pega mucho eso ya.
> 
> ...



Pillo sidra.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Personalmente no creo en ese tipo de relaciones llamadas comúnmente ABIERTAS. En mi opinión son nocivas y van contra la naturaleza humana. Pero de cara a la galería, queda chupiguay.
> 
> Claro que es solo mi opinión, y por tanto, rebatible.



En realidad la naturaleza humana es promiscua y polígama.


----------



## Avulense64 (21 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> El sexo es importante a los 20, incluso a los 30, luego las exigencias de la vida, incluida la crianza de los hijos, va quitándole tiempo e incluso ganas, a la gente. Lo de ligar, follar con todo lo que se mueva, a partir de cierta edad, sobre todo teniendo parienta con la que te entiendes, en casa, es para algunos y algunas que necesitan aprobación continua, gente que necesita validación permanente, vamos gente con algún trastorno de la personalidad. S*i estás bien con tu pareja, y tienes la cabeza bien amueblada, no necesitas liarte con nadie más*. Mi opinión sacada de lo que observo a mi alrededor.



Es que ni te apetece. Pero hay dos problemas, gente inmadura que necesita ligar y follisquear por ahí por validarse, y que muchas parejas realmente están fatal.


----------



## Cachopo (21 Jun 2022)

los raros son los fieles que no tienen relaciones abiertas por lo visto


----------



## 4motion (21 Jun 2022)

Estos son como la roca y el de los toros.



Enviado desde mi Mi 9 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Atotrapo (21 Jun 2022)

Que penoso leer esas declaraciones. Vamos que pronostican la relación abierta y jiji.

De verdad, que nos merecemos la invasión, destrucción de la cultura y religión y que se imponga algún tipo de orden, porque es de traca, yo me entero que hace eso mi pareja y al carrer directa que se va, que mierda es eso de decir ''que la gente folla fuera de una relación es normal''...


----------



## невежда (21 Jun 2022)

Noticia cansina. Me importa una mierda , que folle todo lo que le dé la gana pero que luego no vaya pasando el vídeo que graba para que lo saquen en las noticias y decir que pasarlo es ilegal. Payasadas las justas.


----------



## valensalome (21 Jun 2022)

Respetando la inclinación sexual de cada uno, siempre que no haga daño a nadie, .. Lo que está bastante claro es la " agenda" que nos quieren imponer a todos a través de las plataformas de vídeo, el cine, la cultura.... El escrito de esta señora no hay por donde cogerlo , esta lleno de exabruptos probablemente fruto del dolor producido por ver a su pareja disfrutar con otra, lo que le produce un cortocircuito neuronal, por no aceptar que se llama celos y " posesión " que de manera natural todos sentimos hacia nuestras parejas, amigos.. Nos tratan de hacernos tragar con un pan amor que no es tal, sino que lo que buscan es destruir el núcleo familiar, último reducto de resistencia a la agenda programada, ya destruida la comunidad, el pueblo, la vecindad. No es nuestro bien o libertad lo que buscan ,sino reducción de población y seres desligados sin concepto de hogar familiar ,sin responsabilidad de " mantener " a otros miembros del grupo, para aumentar el trabajo precario, el conformismo, para que el Estado sea tu " papa"


----------



## Mol34 (21 Jun 2022)

Aquí el video: Sociedad: - AQUÍ TENÉIS EL VIDEO DE SANTI MILLÁN


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (21 Jun 2022)

Cuando uno es tan abierto y liberal con el sexo debe tener en cuenta también las consecuencias. Que se filtren videos, que otros opinen, a favor o en contra, que se enteren en el entorno etc.
Ir de modernos mola hasta que la cosa se va de las manos y pasan estas cosas, aunque si fuera tan "moderna" no se ofendería y hubiera pasado totalmente de lo que opinen los demás del asunto.


----------



## España Forever (21 Jun 2022)

A mi me huele que la mujer de Santi Millán se guardará esto para cuando venga el divorcio


----------



## DVD1975 (21 Jun 2022)

Acordaros del de cajamadrid que se acostaba con casadas y luego los maridos le enviaban cartas diciendo que cómo eran cornudos alguna retribución tenían q tener.
Y eso era de gente de clase media alta.
No me imagino lo q puede hacer en la clase obrera.


----------



## Fausto1880 (21 Jun 2022)

La señora se está preparando para el Mad Max.
Cuando falte la comida en la mesa y el agua en el grifo, lo de los cuernos será una nimiedad.


----------



## Orgelmeister (21 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Cada cual es libre de establecer las reglas que crea convenientes en su relación.
> Ahora, yo con eso no comulgo.
> Esas historias raras de estoy contigo pero me tiro a otros, no. Eso es muy mal rollo y en mi opinión, nunca acaba bien.



9 de cada 10 sicólogos te pueden contar la mierda que se comen padentro los de las relaciones abiertas, especialmente el cónyuge que menos apostaba por la apertura.

Eso sí, para fuera todo modernidad y coolness.

Una relación abierta es una relación muerta.

O más bien una relación de conveniencia, oye, que a veces pueden ser las más duraderas siempre que los participantes tengan claras sus ambiciones y cero pudor y escrúpulos.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (21 Jun 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Acordaros del de cajamadrid que se acostaba con casadas y luego los maridos le enviaban cartas diciendo que cómo eran cornudos alguna retribución tenían q tener.
> Y eso era de gente de clase media alta.
> No me imagino lo q puede hacer en la clase obrera.



Estos temas de sexo abierto, orgías y demás realmente siempre fueron cosas de la burguesía y nobleza . Es en estos tiempos cuando se ha empezado a promover mucho en la población general, pero siempre fueron cosas más bien de gente de posición alta, los típicos que se casaban para seguir heredando y juntando fortunas. Luego se pinchaban por detrás a quienes querían, o incluso tenían a una persona por detrás que era por quien si sentían algo de verdad al margen del marido o esposa oficiales.


----------



## al loro (21 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *Encima se atreve a insultar a los catolicos... *



La culpa es de los otros, no de su matrimonio de mierda..


----------



## Disolucion (21 Jun 2022)

Estais dando por hecho que el video del cuerpo escombro es el unico de ese ratito. Y, yo que se, que a lo mejor no.


----------



## tovarovsky (21 Jun 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Gente sanisima oiga
> Ver archivo adjunto 1097300



Salidos de la pinícula "desafio total" del bareto club que hay en Marte


----------



## Orgelmeister (21 Jun 2022)

lagintoinc dijo:


> No me creo nada,ni a ella,ni que el autograbado vídeo con tanto postureo por esos actores sea para uso privado,ni nada de nada.Publicidad pura y dura de la que saldrán beneficiados,eso sí me lo creo.



Yo no he visto el vídeo. Pero mi gran sospecha es ésta.

Por otro lado, de los titiriteros progres (vlr) no me sorprende nada. 

Pueden defender una cosa y su contraria (derechos de autor y manteros, p.ej).

Siempre decimos que cortocircuitan pero empiezo a pensar que son como plastilina, no existen dos polos, no pueden cortocircuitar.


----------



## Orgelmeister (21 Jun 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Estos temas de sexo abierto, orgías y demás realmente siempre fueron cosas de la burguesía y nobleza . Es en estos tiempos cuando se ha empezado a promover mucho en la población general, pero siempre fueron cosas más bien de gente de posición alta, los típicos que se casaban para seguir heredando y juntando fortunas. Luego se pinchaban por detrás a quienes querían, o incluso tenían a una persona por detrás que era por quien si sentían algo de verdad al margen del marido o esposa oficiales.



Pasa un poco como la droga.

Nunca ha sido un problema, hasta que se "democratiza".


----------



## Kabraloka (21 Jun 2022)

pues, o es que ella está haciendo lo mismo con otro...
o es que quiere hacer un trío...
o es que es un montaje para ganar pasta...

porque sino, es para hacérselo mirar


----------



## McMurphy (21 Jun 2022)

Una cosa es tener una relación abierta y otra muy distinta una humillación pública de este calibre. 

Que se prepare el Santi Millán éste porque su señora se la va a devolver elevada al cubo. No sé cómo pero seguro que va a ser algo sonado


----------



## DVD1975 (21 Jun 2022)

En ciertos ambientes se siguen casando entre ellos y luego tienen una amante como en la época de franco.


----------



## damnit (21 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1096916



Hahaha







los malabares dialécticos que se tienen que inventar las mujeres para que su mundito de piruleta no se desmorone…


----------



## LangostaPaco (21 Jun 2022)

Cosas de progres


----------



## ahondador (21 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Personalmente no creo en ese tipo de relaciones llamadas comúnmente ABIERTAS. En mi opinión son nocivas y van contra la naturaleza humana. Pero de cara a la galería, queda chupiguay.
> 
> Claro que es solo mi opinión, y por tanto, rebatible.




No te quepa la menor duda. Las relaciones abiertas son una abominacion. Si abominacion es aquello que es abominable. Por ejemplo que un macho cabrio te de porculo, eso es abominacion. Que una persona consienta que "SU" pareja tenga relaciones con otra u otras es abominacion. Es como pensar: Dejo a mi hija salir tarde y por sitios peligrosos porque total, si la violan, tampoco es para tanto, porque en una violacion tampoco te quitan un trozo de carne


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (21 Jun 2022)

señores, dos progres, ella se folla todo lo que se menea, el igual, no ha pasado nada, solo que les han cuestionado su forma vida, que es asi, follamos con quien queremos sin dar explicaciones


----------



## Donnie (21 Jun 2022)

csainz dijo:


> A ese tío le daban de ostias en el colegio fijo. Antes de maquillarse con la barba y las greñas para ocultar su cara.



Justo eso pienso yo. A ese tío le quitas las barbas y los pelos y te encuentras un FEO, pero FEO, FEO.
A personalmente me da mucho asco, pero no por lo feo, es que no le soporto en general.


----------



## Skywalker22 (21 Jun 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> En ciertos ambientes se siguen casando entre ellos y luego tienen una amante como en la época de franco.



Al final, todo sigue igual.
Los ultramegafachas y los superprogres, hacen las mismas cosas.


----------



## chortinator (21 Jun 2022)

la culpa es del catolicismo y heteropatriarcado


Con dos cojones.


----------



## chortinator (21 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Personalmente no creo en ese tipo de relaciones llamadas comúnmente ABIERTAS. En mi opinión son nocivas y van contra la naturaleza humana. Pero de cara a la galería, queda chupiguay.
> 
> Claro que es solo mi opinión, y por tanto, rebatible.




Este tipo de relaciones es la que tenia pique y shakiera... ya hemos visto como han acabado.

Cuando el gilipollas ese, deje a la charo por una jovencita, ya veremos si sigue opinando lo mismo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (21 Jun 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> 9 de cada 10 sicólogos te pueden contar la mierda que se comen padentro los de las relaciones abiertas, especialmente el cónyuge que menos apostaba por la apertura.
> 
> Eso sí, para fuera todo modernidad y coolness.
> 
> ...



Las relaciones de conveniencia son otra mieerr.... grande. Lo digo porque conozco una en un entorno no muy cercano, pero sé de sus andanzas, y ¡Gensaaaantaa! lo que se comen el uno y el otro. Él restregándose con todo lo que se pone a tiro, incluso en público, ella ligando con un cuñado (que la hermana casi se suicida cuando se entera de que su marido se tiraba a la hermana, de ella, de la susodicha), cuernos, más cuernos, humillaciones, resentimiento puro y duro entre ellos. No se han matado porque supongo que tienen miedo de la cárcel, que sino, ...
No tienen escrúpulos ni el uno ni el otro. Se casaron por conveniencia. Ella tenía dinero y posición social y le hacía falta un machito (a ser posible de buen ver) para tener algún churumbel, y sobre todo, para no quedarse solterona, que eso era muy humillante hace unas décadas.
Eso es la muerte en vida. Están amargadísimos y derroidísimos los dos.


----------



## chortinator (21 Jun 2022)

Y quiero añadir:

Si el santi se folla todo lo que quiere, relacion abierta --> La culpa del patriarcado.

Si el santi la deja por otra mas joven --> La culpa del patriarcadao. Esto lo vereis en un futuro.


----------



## valensalome (21 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Al final, todo sigue igual.
> Los ultramegafachas y los superprogres, hacen las mismas cosas.



que gran verdad y a 60 el gramo igual.


----------



## pxus (21 Jun 2022)

El comunicado es esperpéntico, cómo se puede tener tan baja autoestima?

La degradación de según que gente llega a límites insospechados, y se creerán superiores.


----------



## noseburbuja (21 Jun 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Igual es un burdo truco para que no defenestren a su marido los moralistas y poder contener daños. Supongo que todos viven total o parcialmente de sus ingresos.
> 
> O igual es sentido, no sé.



exacto


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Jun 2022)

Pregunta: ¿Se casó esta señora por la iglesia, vestida de blanco y tal?


----------



## valensalome (21 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿Se casó esta señora por la iglesia, vestida de blanco y tal?



estaría bueno


----------



## Mizraim (21 Jun 2022)

Si le da igual los cuernos que diferencia hay entre una relación así y una de follamigos que es lo que realmente son estas relaciones de modernitos? 

Se quieren, follan y follan con otros.


----------



## Expat (21 Jun 2022)

Bonitos valores les esta dando esta pareja (por llamarlos algo) a sus dos hijos adolescentes.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (21 Jun 2022)

Jajaja. Las mujeres son totalmente amorales.


----------



## Play_91 (21 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1096916



No me extraña, será una feminista moderna con relaciones de libertinaje, putismo y llenas de ETS, porque obviamente, no se van a hacer unas pruebas de ets entre polvo y polvo.
Lo que pasa que ese tío tendrá pasta y "ni tan mal" se vive aquí, me la suda con quién folle, yo me follo a otros y encima vivo en su casa que el tío tiene pasta a montones.


----------



## Play_91 (21 Jun 2022)

Además lo famosos son influencers, que transmiten el mensaje a la sociedad de que tener una relación abierta es lo cool, lo guay y lo moderno.
Relaciones abiertas con 20 y pico, todavía, tonterías de niñatos, pero imagínate una relación abierta con hijos de por medio, o cuando la mujer tenga 50 años, esté vieja y gorda, el marido le diga: me voy de putas con una de 20.
Creo que las mujeres tienen todas las de perder aquí, nadie gana a un hombre en promiscuidad si éste se lo plantea. 
Y encima llegará a casa, se follará a pelo a su mujer, le pegará un bonito sida o ets y ella encima lo consiente, no me jodas.

Toda persona que consienta cuernos, mínimo mínimo, no tiene dedos de frente porque las ets están a la orden del día y tras cada polvo no van a hacerse las pruebas.

Modernismos absurdos. La gracia de tener novia estable es que puedes hacer de todo sin miedo.


----------



## L'omertá (21 Jun 2022)

Mizraim dijo:


> Si le da igual los cuernos que diferencia hay entre una relación así y una de follamigos que es lo que realmente son estas relaciones de modernitos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ella productora y él payaso de la TV. De cara a la galería (al público en general pues el programa que él presenta es para “todos los públicos”) tienen que vender una imagen de familia con sus hijos, una escapadita a comprar, la playa… lo normal en una familia normal.

Esa es la imagen que transmitían por fuera, pero por dentro son cadáveres putrefactos.

Como ninguno puede permitirse romper la relación pues los dos ganan (€) hacen sus vidas por separado.

Los celos son una garantía de la madre naturaleza. Los celos de la mujer hacen que controle al macho no sea que desatienda sus obligaciones para con la camada, los celos en el hombre sirven para que no llegue otro macho y fecunde con su semen el útero de la hembra. Luchar contra los celos, decir “no somos celosos no nos importa porque no somos dueños” y paridas de ese calibre es una tontería pues siempre vas a tener celos.

¿De quién no eres celoso? Pues de la tía que no conoces de nada ni del tipo que trabaja en la obra de enfrente. No tienes celos porque no te importan lo más mínimo. En la naturaleza humana los celos van implícitos como garantía de supervivencia, “sin” ese instinto el individuo es defectuoso, no sirve para la especie.


----------



## Lubinillo (21 Jun 2022)

Por cierto, no recuerdo si se le ve la mano en la que lleva el móvil, solo podía fijarme en el bamboleo de los pechotes de la rubia. Es que ayer me dio por pensar que lo mismo había una tercera persona también grabando.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Jun 2022)

Mizraim dijo:


> Si le da igual los cuernos que diferencia hay entre una relación así y una de follamigos que es lo que realmente son estas relaciones de modernitos?
> 
> Se quieren, follan y follan con otros.



Matrimonio. Osea, un "supuesto" compromiso de fidelidad mutua. Porque para hacer eso mejor no te cases.


----------



## BeninExpress (21 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1096916









Se les ve contentos. Así que.. oigan, cada cual que haga lo que quiera, otra cosa es cómo hará la pobre mujer para entrar en casa.


----------



## BeninExpress (21 Jun 2022)

Ya sabéis cómo hay que tratar a las mujeres. Desprecio, lefazo y a otra cosa.

Recordad la lección que acaba de dar Rosa Olucha mamando pollón de su marido y casi aplaudiendo la infidelidad. Y es que el verdadero alfota ejjjpañol demuestra su gallardía zumbándose a un zorrón desorejao, publicándolo en las redes y luego echándole la bronca a la mujer porque no tiene la suficiente destreza para menear la cornamenta en un 'photocall' sin sacarle un ojo a su *AMO* y *SEÑOR.*

Así me gusta chicas, que demostréis públicamente que ante una infidelidad de vuestro legítimo propietario ¡¡¡ni se os ocurra decir ni esta boca es mía!!! A ver si las palabras de Doña Rosa Olucha llegan a los oídos de todas las femimierdas de este país y se van dando cuenta que no solo deben permitir las infidelidades sino jalearlas.


----------



## Gotthard (21 Jun 2022)

McMurphy dijo:


> Una cosa es tener una relación abierta y otra muy distinta una humillación pública de este calibre.
> 
> Que se prepare el Santi Millán éste porque su señora se la va a devolver elevada al cubo. No sé cómo pero seguro que va a ser algo sonado



Exacto, la humillación en pública y notoria, las emociones de las mujeres son las mismas ahora y en paleolitico y tiene que estar que echa chispas.

Dos crios menores de 10 años. Divorcio programado y viogen en 1, 2 , 3 manda. Tiene que tener la tia el movil frito de wasaps de sus amigas ofreciendole un abogado "de confianza" para desplumar al machote.

Si esto no ha sido un montaje para publicitarse va a haber mandanga judicial.


----------



## Persea (21 Jun 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Pues la respuesta de la mujer me parece muy buena. No dice nada que no sea cierto.
> 
> La libertad de las personas está por encima de simbolismos ante un cura, un alcalde o un juez.
> Esta señora separa el sexo del amor y formar una familia, y es como debe ser.



mauajajjajajajajajaj NACIONALPAGAFANTAS, me dejas follarme a tu mujer?


----------



## Kabuterimon (21 Jun 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Pues la respuesta de la mujer me parece muy buena. No dice nada que no sea cierto.
> 
> La libertad de las personas está por encima de simbolismos ante un cura, un alcalde o un juez.
> Esta señora separa el sexo del amor y formar una familia, y es como debe ser.



Ibas bien hasta el "como debe ser" Como que el sexo y el amor hay que separarlos como debe ser? Como que el amor y la familia hay que separarlo como debe ser? Puto progre, empiezas con una verdad objetiva y acabas con basura subjetiva metida con calzador a ver si cuela. Vete a cagar. Tonto, que eres tonto.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Ibas bien hasta el "como debe ser" Como que el sexo y el amor hay que separarlos como debe ser? Como que el amor y la familia hay que separarlo como debe ser? Puto progre, empiezas con una verdad objetiva y acabas con basura subjetiva metida con calzador a ver si cuela. Vete a cagar. Tonto, que eres tonto.



EXACTO.
RESUMIENDO

QUIENES PROMUEVEN ESTAS AGENDAS DE *" IDENTIDADES SEXUALES SINTETICAS " *NO SON OTROS QUE LOBBIES FAMILIARES

CON PROFUNDAS TARAS PSICOLOGICAS POR EL ABUSO INTERGENERACIONAL DENTRO Y FUERA DE ESAS FAMILIAS Y CIRCULOS DE PODER



*The Billionaire Family Pushing Synthetic Sex Identities (SSI)
*
*The wealthy, powerful, and sometimes very weird Pritzker cousins have set their sights on a new God-like goal: using gender ideology to remake human biology*
by Jennifer BilekJune 15, 2022

AQUI TENEIS HASTA CARAMELITO 





Philanthropist Jennifer Pritzker, at left, and Illinois Gov. J.B. PritzkerVince Talotta/Toronto Star via Getty Images; Alamy
One of the most powerful yet unremarked-upon drivers of our current wars over definitions of gender is a concerted push by members of one of the richest families in the United States to transition Americans from a dimorphic definition of sex to the broad acceptance and propagation of synthetic sex identities (SSI). Over the past decade, the Pritzkers of Illinois, who helped put Barack Obama in the White House and include among their number former U.S. Secretary of Commerce Penny Pritzker, current Illinois Gov. J.B. Pritzker, and philanthropist Jennifer Pritzker, appear to have used a family philanthropic apparatus to drive an ideology and practice of disembodiment into our medical, legal, cultural, and educational institutions.
I first wrote about the Pritzkers, whose fortune originated in the Hyatt hotel chain, and their philanthropy directed toward normalizing what people call “transgenderism” in 2018. I have since stopped using the word “transgenderism” as it has no clear boundaries, which makes it useless for communication, and have instead opted for the term SSI, which more clearly defines what some of the Pritzkers and their allies are funding—even as it ignores the biological reality of “male” and “female” and “gay” and “straight.”
The creation and normalization of SSI speaks much more directly to what is happening in American culture, and elsewhere, under an umbrella of human rights. With the introduction of SSI, the current incarnation of the LGBTQ+ network—as distinct from the prior movement that fought for equal rights for gay and lesbian Americans, and which ended in 2020 with _Bostock v. Clayton County_, finding that LGBTQ+ is a protected class for discrimination purposes—is working closely with the techno-medical complex, big banks, international law firms, pharma giants, and corporate power to solidify the idea that humans are not a sexually dimorphic species—which contradicts reality and the fundamental premises not only of “traditional” religions but of the gay and lesbian civil rights movements and much of the feminist movement, for which sexual dimorphism and resulting gender differences are foundational premises.
Through investments in the techno-medical complex, where new highly medicalized sex identities are being conjured, Pritzkers and other elite donors are attempting to normalize the idea that human reproductive sex exists on a spectrum. These investments go toward creating new SSI using surgeries and drugs, and by instituting rapid language reforms to prop up these new identities and induce institutions and individuals to normalize them. In 2018, for example, at the Ronald Reagan Medical Center at the University of California Los Angeles (where the Pritzkers are major donors and hold various titles), the Department of Obstetrics and Gynecology advertised several options for young females who think they can be men to have their reproductive organs removed, a procedure termed “gender-affirming care.”

The Pritzkers became the first American family to have a medical school bear its name in recognition of a private donation when it gave $12 million to the University of Chicago School of Medicine in 1968. In June 2002, the family announced an additional gift of $30 million to be invested in the University of Chicago’s Biological Sciences Division and School of Medicine. These investments provided the family with a bridgehead into the world of academic medicine, which it has since expanded in pursuit of a well-defined agenda centered around SSI. Also in 2002, Jennifer Pritzker founded the Tawani Foundation, which has since provided funding to Howard Brown Health and Rush Memorial Medical Center in Chicago, the University of Arkansas for Medical Sciences Foundation Fund, and the University of Minnesota’s Institute for Sexual and Gender Health, all of which provide some version of “gender care.” In the case of the latter, “clients” include “gender creative children as well as transgender and gender non-conforming adolescents ...”
In 2012, J.B. Pritzker and his wife, M.K. Pritzker, worked with The Bridgespan Group—a management consultant to nonprofits and philanthropists—to develop a long-term strategy for the J.B and M.K. Pritzker Family Foundation. Their work together included conducting research on developments in the field of early childhood education, to which the foundation committed $25 million.
Ever since, a motivating and driving force behind the Pritzkers’ familywide commitment to SSI has been J.B.’s cousin Jennifer (born James) Pritzker—a retired lieutenant colonel in the Illinois Army National Guard and the father of three children. In 2013, around the time gender ideology reached the level of mainstream American culture, Jennifer Pritzker announced a transition to womanhood. Since then, Pritzker has used the Tawani Foundation to help fund various institutions that support the concept of a spectrum of human sexes, including the Human Rights Campaign Foundation, the Williams Institute UCLA School of Law, the National Center for Transgender Equality, the Transgender Legal Defense and Education Fund, the American Civil Liberties Union, the Palm Military Center, the World Professional Association of Transgender Health (WPATH), and many others. Tawani Enterprises, the private investment counterpart to the philanthropic foundation, invests in and partners with Squadron Capital LLC, a Chicago-based private investment vehicle that acquires a number of medical device companies that manufacture instruments, implants, cutting tools, and injection molded plastic products for use in surgeries. As in the case of Jon Stryker, founder of the LGBT mega-NGO Arcus Foundation, it is hard to avoid the impression of complementarity between Jennifer Pritzker’s for-profit medical investments and philanthropic support for SSI.
Pritzker also helps fund the University of Minnesota National Center for Gender Spectrum Health, which claims “the gender spectrum is inclusive of the wide array of gender identities beyond binary definitions of gender—inclusive of cisgender and transgender identities, gender queer, and nonbinary identities as a normal part of the natural expression of gender. Gender spectrum health is the healthy, affirmed, positive development of a gender identity and expression that is congruent with the individual’s sense of self.” The university, where Pritzker has served on the Leadership Council for the Program in Human Sexuality, provides “young adult gender services” in the medical school’s Institute for Sexual and Gender Health.
Pritzker’s philanthropy is also active in Canada, where Jennifer has helped fund the University of Toronto’s Bonham Centre for Sexual Diversity Studies, a teaching institution invested in the deconstruction of human sex. An instructor in the Bonham Centre and the curator of its Sexual Representation Collection—“Canada’s largest archival collection of pornography”—is transgender studies professor Nicholas Matte, who denies categorically that sexual dimorphism exists. Pritzker also created the first chair in transgender studies at the University of Victoria in British Columbia. The current chair, Aaron Devor, founded an annual conference called Moving Trans History Forward, whose keynote speaker in 2016 was the renowned transhumanist, Martine Rothblatt, who was mentored by the transhumanist Ray Kurzweil of Google. Rothblatt lectured there on the value of creating an organization such as WPATH to serve “tech transgenders” in the cultivation of “tech transhumanists.” (Rothblatt’s ideology of disembodiment and technological religion seems to be having nearly as much influence on American culture as Sirius satellite radio, which Rothblatt co-founded.) Rothblatt is an integral presence at Out Leadership, a business networking arm of the LGBTQ+ movement, and appears to believe that “we are making God as we are implementing technology that is ever more all-knowing, ever-present, all-powerful, and beneficent.”
We are making God as we are implementing technology that is ever more all-knowing, ever-present, all-powerful, and beneficent.




Copied link
For-profit medical corporations and nonprofit institutions that intersect with the goliath LGBT NGO infrastructure, many of which receive Pritzker funding, have created a political scaffolding to engineer the institutionalization of SSI ideology and medical practice in the United States—solidifying the concept of people being born in wrongly sexed bodies or wrongly being born in sexed bodies at all. At least two clinics in California are now providing nonbinary surgeries and nullification surgeries for individuals who feel both male and female, or like neither.
The Gender Multispeciality Service (GeMS) at Boston Children’s Hospital, “the first major program in the U.S. to focus on gender-diverse and transgender adolescents,” was founded in 2007. “Since that time,” says the GeMS website, “we have expanded our program to welcome patients from ages 3 to 25.” The first such clinic for children in the Midwest, the Gender & Sex Development Program at Lurie Children’s Hospital, opened in Chicago in 2013 with a $500,000-$1 million gift pledge from Pritzker. (The husband of Jean “Gigi” Pritzker, another cousin, sits on Lurie’s board of directors.) The Gender Mapping Project estimates that there are now thousands of similar “gender clinics” around the world, and over 400 that offer to medically manipulate the sex of children.
Like Stryker’s Arcus Foundation, the Pritzkers have forged a close relationship with the psychiatric establishment. The Pritzker Department of Psychiatry and Behavioral Health at Lurie was launched with a $15 million gift from the Pritzker Foundation in 2019, and received another $6.45 million in 2022 to address “concerns about mental health consequences for children and adolescents arising from the COVID pandemic.” Illinois Gov. J.B. Pritzker, Jennifer’s cousin, signed into law SB 2085, Coverage of the Psychiatric Collaborative Care Model (CoCM)—the American Psychiatric Association’s model legislation requiring private insurers and Medicaid in Illinois to cover CPT codes for CoCM, which “requires a primary care (or other) physician or clinician to lead a team that includes a behavioral health care manager who checks in with patients at least once a month and an off-site psychiatric consultant who regularly reviews patients’ progress and offers advice.”
Jeanne Pritzker, married to J.B.’s brother Anthony, who is Jennifer’s cousin, is a training psychologist at UCLA where she and her husband established the Anthony and Jeanne Pritzker Family Scholarship to support medical students at UCLA’s David Geffen School of Medicine. Mrs. Pritzker is a member of the Board of Visitors at the Geffen School, which is affiliated with a children’s hospital named after Mattel—the multinational toy company that debuted a “transgender Barbie” recently made in the likeness of the actor Laverne Cox.​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)

EL TEMA DE LAS FAMILIAS OLIGARCAS DE TARADOS QUE PROMUEVEN SU AGENDA RELIGIOSA LUCIFERINA 
POR QUE SON FAMILIAS QUE CREEN QUE SER EL NEXO DE UNION CON "LOS DIOSES"









The Billionaire Family Pushing Synthetic Sex Identities (SSI)


The wealthy, powerful, and sometimes very weird Pritzker cousins have set their sights on a new God-like goal: using gender ideology to remake human biology




www.tabletmag.com






Kabuterimon dijo:


> Ibas bien hasta el "como debe ser" Como que el sexo y el amor hay que separarlos como debe ser? Como que el amor y la familia hay que separarlo como debe ser? Puto progre, empiezas con una verdad objetiva y acabas con basura subjetiva metida con calzador a ver si cuela. Vete a cagar. Tonto, que eres tonto.



EXACTO.RESUMIENDO.








Brotall!!!! La mujer de Santi Millan cornuda consentida.


Matrimonio. Osea, un "supuesto" compromiso de fidelidad mutua. Porque para hacer eso mejor no te cases. Bueno, bueno... Matrimonio es una palabra muy gorda y etimológicamente incorrecta en este caso que nos ocupa. Más bien firmaron unos papeles civiles de requisitos mínimos. A saber los...




www.burbuja.info





* ESTO PARECE QUE FUNCIONARIA ASI | PLANT COMMS | Y LOS INFAMES METODOS DE RECLUTAMINTO DE SECTAS Y SOCIEDADES SECRETAS DE LOS OLIGARCAS *








Plants And Water Comms


When Q said “Plants need Water” or “Watch The Water” – what did it mean? This is a good one to begin learning symbolism comms because while few people understand the &…




decodingsymbols.wordpress.com





1) DE PEQUEñO COGE EL FUTURO OLIGARCA MULTI MILLONARIO Y LO METEN POR EJEMPLO EN UNA PISCINA VACINA CON AZULEJOS

CON LA INFAME PISCINA DE LA CASA DE BANDERBILT ENTRENADO POR DE LA CIA 
ANDERSON COOPER ( NOMBRE CAMBIANDO ES UN BANDERBILT )








*LES TRAUMAS CON TORTURAS VIOLACIONES Y TODA CLASE DE ABUSOS*

*LOS TRAVISTES O CONFUDES DE GENERO *



Y LUEGO POR EJEMPLO PUEDES HACER " UN JUEGO" A LO EL JUEGO DEL CALAMAR 

DONDE SI NO MATAN O TORTURN A ALGUIEN 

*NO SALEN DE LA PISCINA 

SI MATAN A ALGUIEN = PASAN A SER DEL CLUB QUE TRABAJA LAS AGENDAS DE ADULTO*



*EL RESULTADO FINAL DE ESTA DEPRABACION RELIGIOSA 
( POR QUE ES UNA RELIGION)
QUE LA GENTE " DE LA CALLE" VEMOS ES ESTO

 ↓*

* " MILLARIOS EXCENTRICOS" Y " FILANTROPOS" TOTALMENTE CASCADOS DE LA 
CABEZA
que tienen agendas que se les han inculcado desde pequeños en pequeños clubs oligarquicos degenerados *

QUIENES PROMUEVEN ESTAS AGENDAS DE *" IDENTIDADES SEXUALES SINTETICAS " *NO SON OTROS QUE LOBBIES FAMILIARES
CON PROFUNDAS TARAS PSICOLOGICAS POR EL ABUSO INTERGENERACIONAL DENTRO Y FUERA DE ESAS FAMILIAS Y CIRCULOS DE PODER

*The Billionaire Family Pushing Synthetic Sex Identities (SSI)
*
*The wealthy, powerful, and sometimes very weird Pritzker cousins have set their sights on a new God-like goal: using gender ideology to remake human biology*
by Jennifer BilekJune 15, 2022









The Billionaire Family Pushing Synthetic Sex Identities (SSI)


The wealthy, powerful, and sometimes very weird Pritzker cousins have set their sights on a new God-like goal: using gender ideology to remake human biology




www.tabletmag.com


----------



## Orgelmeister (21 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Matrimonio. Osea, un "supuesto" compromiso de fidelidad mutua. Porque para hacer eso mejor no te cases.



Bueno, bueno... Matrimonio es una palabra muy gorda y etimológicamente incorrecta en este caso que nos ocupa. 

Más bien firmaron unos papeles civiles de requisitos mínimos. 

A saber los "votos" que hicieron. Que igual no han incumplido ninguno.

No uséis conceptos de gente decente para evaluar progres.


----------



## Talosgüevos (21 Jun 2022)

Eso lo dice de cara a la galería,’por dentro esta rabiando, solo hay una cosa más falsa que un progre y es UNA PROGRE!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Leonard Leakey (21 Jun 2022)

Conclusión:
Lo que ahora llaman relación abierta es ser un cornud@ consentid@ de toda la vida....o no?


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (21 Jun 2022)

La locura de la izmierda lleva ya tiempo desbordando el absurdo.

Se declaran muy "liberales" en cuanto a lo sexual, pero luego quieren abolir y perseguir el porno y la prostitución, porque les parece "mu mal", solo si hay una mujer de por medio, si son de las saunas de Antonio entonces bien, porque solo ellas son una representación de la represión heteropatriarcal capitalista y blabléblíblóblú, con los gay no hay represiones que valgan. Todo es bien. Al mismo tiempo, les parece estupendo que una chica de 16 años, menor de edad, pueda abortar sin conocimiento de sus padres, mientras pretenden enseñar pajas grupales en clase. Y ya no hablemos de Oltra & Friends, porque no he visto o escuchado a la ex concubina del camarada Ratavarich PabLenin decir ni pío.

Luego uno de los suyos se graba bombeando a una moza que no es su mujer y ahí ya sí que les parece mal, no el hecho en sí, sino la filtración del vídeo y que la gente opine, porque eso es su intimidad y nadie tiene derecho a decir nada. Claro, estamos de acuerdo, ¿pero entonces en qué quedamos?, ¿el sexo es parte de la esfera política o no lo es?, ¿o es depende de quién haga qué?.

Llega a ser Bertín Osborne y le cae la de Dios. Primero por ser facha, segundo por grabarse (exponiendo a la chica, el abuso de privilegio, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc) y tercero por ser viejo. Porque esa es otra, esa gran intelectual llamada Lucía Etxeberría diciendo que muy bien por ella porque "él está bueno". Pero ojo cuidado con decir tú algo de ella, ¿alguien ha escuchado algo de la diferencia de edad?. Que sí, que el Millán melenita y se cuida, pero tiene ya pasados los 50, ¿cuántos tiene ella?. ¿Por qué eso importa o no en función de quién seas?.

Vamos que como el individuo termina siendo un sujeto político, no hay intimidad que valga, el estado debe meter mano, nunca mejor dicho y siempre no importa el qué, sino el quién.

Es la locura total.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)

Brotall!!!! La mujer de Santi Millan cornuda consentida.


Se les ve contentos. Así que.. oigan, cada cual que haga lo que quiera, otra cosa es cómo hará la pobre mujer para entrar en casa.




www.burbuja.info






DICHO DE OTRA MANERA

*ESTO ES LA AGENDA DE ULTRA MILLONARIOS QUE FUERON TORTURADOS Y VIOLADOS INTERGENERACIONALMENTE*


El presentador Anderson Cooper ( de Vanderbilt ) se sospecha que seria un joven adoptado quizas que paso la inicacion de la piscina de abajo 









Plants And Water Comms


When Q said “Plants need Water” or “Watch The Water” – what did it mean? This is a good one to begin learning symbolism comms because while few people understand the &…




decodingsymbols.wordpress.com





*A LOS CUALES CURAS JESUITAS SATANICOS DEL VATICANO ENTRE OTROS. ENTRE VIOLACION Y VIOLACION RITUAL . RITUAL Y RITUAL . DEGRADACION Y DEGRADACION ..*

*LES HAN HECHO CREER QUE SON LOS DESCENDIENTES BIBLICOS DE LOS ANUNANKI Y NO SE QUE MIERDAS

Y QUE POR ELLO TIENE QUE CUMPLIR UNA AGENDA SATANICA DE ADORACION AL BAPHOMET ANDROGINO Y A LUCIFER SATANAS O ALGUNO DE ESOS*









Plants And Water Comms


When Q said “Plants need Water” or “Watch The Water” – what did it mean? This is a good one to begin learning symbolism comms because while few people understand the &…




decodingsymbols.wordpress.com




*↓↓*









The Billionaire Family Pushing Synthetic Sex Identities (SSI)


The wealthy, powerful, and sometimes very weird Pritzker cousins have set their sights on a new God-like goal: using gender ideology to remake human biology




www.tabletmag.com




*↓↓
los millonarios poniendo pasta para su agenda religiosa*
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

FoSE is a collaboration between three other organizations: The Sexuality Information and Education Council of the United States (Siecus), “a national, nonprofit organization dedicated to affirming that sexuality is a natural and healthy part of life”; Advocates for Youth, “partnering with youth leaders, adult allies, and youth-serving organizations to advocate for policies and champion programs that recognize young people’s rights to honest sexual health information”; and Answer, “which provides and promotes unfettered access to comprehensive sexuality education for young people.” Each of these is also funded by the Grove Foundation, whose fortune comes from the now-deceased Andrew Grove, former CEO of Intel Corporatio

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

para enseñar a los niños sobre el sexo en las escuelas públicas y hacerlo desde muy pequeños. Su credo es que "no sólo los niños más pequeños son capaces de debatir cuestiones relacionadas con la sexualidad, sino que los primeros cursos pueden ser, de hecho, el mejor momento para introducir temas relacionados con la orientación sexual, la identidad y la expresión de género, la igualdad de género y la justicia social relacionada con la comunidad LGBTQ, antes de que los valores y supuestos heteronormativos estén más arraigados y sean menos mutables".

ESTO ES LO QUE LA OLIGARQUIA DE FAMILIAS DE MILLONARIROS VE " NORMAL" POR QUE ESTO ES LO QUE LES HACEN A ELLOS

DESDE PEQUEÑOS EN LOS CIRCULSO POLITICO - RELIGIOSOS DE LAS FAMILIAS DINASTICAS Y FINANCIERAS 

ESTO ES LO QUE SE HACE "EN SU CASA" 







*The Billionaire Family Pushing Synthetic Sex Identities (SSI)
*
*The wealthy, powerful, and sometimes very weird Pritzker cousins have set their sights on a new God-like goal: using gender ideology to remake human biology*
by Jennifer BilekJune 15, 2022









The Billionaire Family Pushing Synthetic Sex Identities (SSI)


The wealthy, powerful, and sometimes very weird Pritzker cousins have set their sights on a new God-like goal: using gender ideology to remake human biology




www.tabletmag.com





un "enfoque de andamiaje" para enseñar a los niños sobre el sexo en las escuelas públicas y hacerlo desde muy pequeños. Su credo es que "no sólo los niños más pequeños son capaces de debatir cuestiones relacionadas con la sexualidad, sino que los primeros cursos pueden ser, de hecho, el mejor momento para introducir temas relacionados con la orientación sexual, la identidad y la expresión de género, la igualdad de género y la justicia social relacionada con la comunidad LGBTQ, antes de que los valores y supuestos heteronormativos estén más arraigados y sean menos mutables".



​


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 Jun 2022)

Vengo del futuro, su mujer será contratada por el 5 de tertuliana.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)

Y POR ESO SE GASTAN MILLONES Y LO QUE NO ESTA ESCRITO

EN MONTAR ESTAS CAMPAÑAS " EDUCATIVAS " PARA FORMAR LA OPINION DE LA MASA BORREGA DE COMEDORES UNITILES


EN LAS MISMAS MIERDAS QUE LES HACIAN A ELLOS DE PEQUEÑOS 

QUE ES DESDE COMER MIERDA

CANIBALISMO

TORTURA SADOMASOQUIISMO PEDOFILO

HASTA CUALQUIER DEGRADACION QUE SE OS OCURRA​


----------



## Poncho129 (21 Jun 2022)

Y tuvo que meter el rollo católico y patriarcal. Además de cornuda subnormal.
Otra retrasada como la frígida-cornuda de Irene Montero.


----------



## CommiePig (21 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Jajajaja menuda tipeja.
> 
> Osea que la sociedades machistas y patriarcales eran muy malas porque obligaban a las mujeres a tragar con las infidelidades de sus maridos, con queridas o con amantes.
> 
> ...



razonas como alguien cabal y sensato

es dificil


----------



## CommiePig (21 Jun 2022)

Poncho129 dijo:


> Y tuvo que meter el rollo católico y patriarcal. Además de cornuda subnormal.
> Otra retrasada como la frígida-cornuda de Irene Montero.



a los progres del regimen charo, testaferros de las subvenciones al Harte, les gusta ser buenos cristianofobos sectarios, va en la subvencion


----------



## EL BRAYAN (21 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1096916



Jajajajajaja…unos cambian de puta,y otras de chuloputas, como el que se cambia de calzoncillos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)

*The Billionaire Family Pushing Synthetic Sex Identities (SSI)*

Los ricos, poderosos y a veces muy extraños primos Pritzker han puesto sus ojos en un nuevo objetivo parecido a Dios: utilizar la ideología de género para rehacer la biología humana








The Billionaire Family Pushing Synthetic Sex Identities (SSI)


The wealthy, powerful, and sometimes very weird Pritzker cousins have set their sights on a new God-like goal: using gender ideology to remake human biology




www.tabletmag.com





by Jennifer BilekJune 15, 2022

*NO TENDRAS NADA
*

*TENDRAS UNA IDENTIDAD SEXUAL SINTETICA VIRTUAL O "SSI " DISEÑADA POR LOS

LOBBIES OLIGARQUICOS Y SOCIEDADES SECRETAS
*
*Y SERAS FELIZ 

THE ECONOMIST *PORTADA JUNIO 2022

















Plants And Water Comms


When Q said “Plants need Water” or “Watch The Water” – what did it mean? This is a good one to begin learning symbolism comms because while few people understand the &…




decodingsymbols.wordpress.com









​


----------



## Deitano (21 Jun 2022)

Cornuda, apaleada y feliz.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Jun 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> 9 de cada 10 sicólogos te pueden contar la mierda que se comen padentro los de las relaciones abiertas, especialmente el cónyuge que menos apostaba por la apertura.
> 
> Eso sí, para fuera todo modernidad y coolness.
> 
> ...



Es bastante complejo, si los 2 miembros se lo toman como relación de interés económico o lo que sea, sin sentimientos de por medio, pues ala, a follar con quien pilles.

Pero es muy difícil que ninguno de los 2 esté enamorado. Ahí ya claramente hay un sufrimiento brutal. Si uno de los dos está enamorado y el otro está follando alegremente por ahi, debe ser como una puñalada día tras día.

Por no mencionar que aunque no haya sentimientos, siempre habrá uno que ligue más que el otro (normalmente la mujer), entonces si tu mujer se folla a 20 tíos al mes y tú con suerte te follas a 1 tía al mes, no podrás evitar sentirte un PRINGAO o sea numéricamente hablando ella te los pone con 20 y tú con 1, sales perdiendo, es inevitable decir joder me estan timando.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)

A VER CUANTAS VECES INTENTNA LOS CMS UPEAR ESTA MIERDA DE HILO CON COMENTARIOS CHORRAS


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)

*MENOS CAER EN COTILLEOS NWO*
*Y A REMAR GUARROS 
A VER SI VA A HABER QUE SUBIROS LA GASOLINA OTROS 20 CENTS*




__





LAS ÉLITES YA NO NECESITAN REMEROS


https://bumerania.com/ 15000/EUROS POR ROBOT. ESTÁ CLARO QUE NO PAGARÁN LOS EMRESAURIOS IMPUESTOS POR EL TRABAJO DE LOS ROBOTS. EN 5 AÑOS NO CONTRATARÁN A NADIE EN DETERMINADOS SECTORES.




www.burbuja.info











​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)

*WAGIE = REMERO YA NO SE TE NECESITA 

bezos los robos autonomos que acabaran con los remeros que pensaban que las cryptos eran para que ellos se hicieran ricos*
*y perdieron en la burbuja planificada de las cryptos *














​


----------



## Talosgüevos (21 Jun 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Pues la respuesta de la mujer me parece muy buena. No dice nada que no sea cierto.
> 
> La libertad de las personas está por encima de simbolismos ante un cura, un alcalde o un juez.
> Esta señora separa el sexo del amor y formar una familia, y es como debe ser.



Tu eres un tontopollas de mucho cuidado, si tienes pareja ya veremos que opinas si se la folla otro y se entera todo el mundo.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (21 Jun 2022)

ignorando hilo y Op 


santi quien? jajajaj


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)

*Patatas bravas*

a este ya lo tenia en el ignore de antes yo
asi que fijo cm del nwo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Jun 2022)

!!!!!!!!Capítulo 2: MARIA CONOCE A MAMADOU EN TINDER !!! ESTRENO MUNDIAL !!! EXCLUSIVAS OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!!


Hola, si, soy yo, tras una larga crisis creativa y la presión de haber sido forero revelación, golden boy, artist awards y burbuja entertaiment del año he conseguido terminar un nuevo capítulo perteneciente al mamadou verse que pronto se juntara con el Braulio verse en un gran multiverso, os...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (21 Jun 2022)

No va a decir en público que desea que a su marido lo cuelguen de lo alto de una grúa por los huevos y que la de debajo es una puta y reputa con todas la letras...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Meñakoz (21 Jun 2022)

los hombres somos promiscuos y sentimos deseo sexual por más de una pareja, a ver por qué después de 15 años muchas parejas ven cómo se erosiona su matrimonio por el desgaste del tiempo y terminan divorciados.


----------



## Espartano27 (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## angek (21 Jun 2022)

Donnie dijo:


> Justo eso pienso yo. A ese tío le quitas las barbas y los pelos y te encuentras un FEO, pero FEO, FEO.
> A personalmente me da mucho asco, pero no por lo feo, es que no le soporto en general.



Hizo una peli que hacía de sordo con sentimientos en la que estaba para ajusticiarlo con las manos meadas.

Edit:

Esta gnmierda:







No la veas, por tu padre.


----------



## Espartano27 (21 Jun 2022)

Es Begoño


----------



## valensalome (21 Jun 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Es Begoño



Hombre está mucho mejor, no seais injustos, lo cortés no quita lo valiente


----------



## Cathar (21 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Basura de gente y de relaciones.
> 
> Se traga los cuernos porque le conviene y de paso se hace la moderna, pero si realmente le da igual que la corneen, esa relación es una mierda.



Y luego critican a las diosas del porno...que con su coño lo disfrutan y con sus sudor lo ganan.

Estas son las que desean prohibirlo, pero lleva más cuernos que todos los ciervos del Pirineo. Es eso...va de modelna y yo soy libre...jajajaja


----------



## perrosno (21 Jun 2022)

Cosas chulisimas de progres


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jun 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



Imaginaros trabajar con esas. En eso han convertido las mujeres todos los trabajos donde son mayoría.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jun 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Es Begoño



Y como no, recogiendo premios progres para progres.


----------

